# LSU/gumps Rematch BCS Title Game (GDG.)



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Saweet. 3 wins in 14 months over the gumps. Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Saweet. 3 wins in 14 months over the gumps. Geaux Tigers!!!!


Your stomach had to hurt when you heard the announcement, tell the truth. The chances Alabama will miss 4 field goals again are not too high. Higher than most, but not too high.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Stay humble my friend  

It has been a heck of a year for both teams!!
In my eyes alabama left several pts on the field.. But you can also argue if alabama makes a FG theres a chance lsu runs it to da houseeee on the KO.I'm really looking forward to the hype of this game. SEC showed that this is the best conferance in the country with 4 teams in the top ten.
I don't like LSU or the crazy ass fans. But i do respect them!!


ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Stay humble my friend



But he's the 2009 National Amateur Pickems Champ!


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

If Alabama wins who is national champion? LSU will be 13-1 and Alabama will be 12-1. LSU will have more quality wins as well. Alabama won in a neutral field where LSU won at Alabama. I know the coaches poll would have to put Alabama at #1 but not the AP. 


The BCS is the greatest failure in the history of sports. Of the 5 premier games we get a rematch and 2 games without a single top 10 team. FAIL!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nate_C said:


> If Alabama wins who is national champion? LSU will be 13-1 and Alabama will be 12-1. LSU will have more quality wins as well. Alabama won in a neutral field where LSU won at Alabama. I know the coaches poll would have to put Alabama at #1 but not the AP.
> 
> 
> The BCS is the greatest failure in the history of sports. Of the 5 premier games we get a rematch and 2 games without a single top 10 team. FAIL!


BINGO!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan McClendon (Oct 23, 2009)

@ Nate C This is the National Championship game if LSU are the National Champions shouldn't they win...just saying.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Nate_C said:


> If Alabama wins who is national champion? LSU will be 13-1 and Alabama will be 12-1. LSU will have more quality wins as well. Alabama won in a neutral field where LSU won at Alabama. I know the coaches poll would have to put Alabama at #1 but not the AP.
> 
> 
> The BCS is the greatest failure in the history of sports. Of the 5 premier games we get a rematch and 2 games without a single top 10 team. FAIL!


Of course they will rank Bama #1 if they win but Bama doesn't deserve it and definitely doesn't deserve to even be playing in the game.

What a joke.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> Your stomach had to hurt when you heard the announcement, tell the truth. The chances Alabama will miss 4 field goals again are not too high. Higher than most, but not too high.


Not @ all. I was just annoyed in advance for the debate that would soon follow. 

That said, the rematch won't be like the 1st game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Stay humble my friend
> 
> It has been a heck of a year for both teams!!
> In my eyes alabama left several pts on the field.. But you can also argue if alabama makes a FG theres a chance lsu runs it to da houseeee on the KO.I'm really looking forward to the hype of this game. SEC showed that this is the best conferance in the country with 4 teams in the top ten.
> ...


Eh, let's start the trash talking early. 

That said, no other team can actually matchup with LSU.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is how it works, if you win the BCS championship game, you are the champion. That is how championship games work. They can't name anyone but the winner of the game the champion.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not @ all. I was just annoyed in advance for the debate that would soon follow.
> 
> That said, the rematch won't be like the 1st game.


Yeah, luck usually evens out so the outcome of this one will be different. You have to admit that ole Les would rather play Ok. State than the Tide


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't speak for slingblade, but the better team has a 2 game win streak over the other. The better team wins 3 in a row.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

bayshooter said:


> Here is how it works, if you win the BCS championship game, you are the champion. That is how championship games work. They can't name anyone but the winner of the game the champion.


shooter,
as a bama fan myself, i regret to tell you that i feel lsu will likely win the game. but if by some unexpected(by me) turn of events alabama were to accidentally win the bcs championship game and be given that crystal football, i don't think the university of alabama or its fans should "CLAIM" that championship. franco and jacob have finally convinced me of that!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Would someone care to explain how in the heck Va Tech gets a BCS Bowl (Sugar) after getting spanked by Clemson on Sat...there were many more deserving at large teams, it almost looks like the deal was done before Sat's game....


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

bayshooter said:


> Here is how it works, if you win the BCS championship game, you are the champion. That is how championship games work. They can't name anyone but the winner of the game the champion.


Thats how the "BCS" system works, "They" as in the AP can call anyone the Champion they feel deserving of it. Lets say Bama wins, since they split wins this year and LSU beat bama at bama, the AP may say LSU is champion or maybe even OSU, depending on how the games play out. So while no one could take away the BCS championship doesn't mean that other #1s can't be awarded. Like the cover of Sports Illustraited after the bowls played out in 2003, "LSU #1" followed by "USC AP #1".


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> But he's the 2009 National Amateur Pickems Champ!


Almost did it again this year.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just for fun Q:In 2008 who blocked a 4 team playoff?
A:Big 10,big 12 and big east.
Who proposed it? The SEC.

Slive tried to save yall non sec people from this happening.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> Would someone care to explain how in the heck Va Tech gets a BCS Bowl (Sugar) after getting spanked by Clemson on Sat...there were many more deserving at large teams, it almost looks like the deal was done before Sat's game....


They have the option of picking whoever they want. The BCS is not designed to put the best teams against each other across the board. It is, however, designed to put the best 2 teams on the field for The Nat Champ.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They have the option of picking whoever they want. The BCS is not designed to put the best teams against each other across the board. It is, however, designed to put the best 2 teams on the field for The Nat Champ.


BINGO.
Dang, I've agreed with you twice tonight! This cannttt be good!! lol

ROLL TIDE


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They have the option of picking whoever they want. The BCS is not designed to put the best teams against each other across the board. It is, however, designed to put the best 2 teams on the field for The Nat Champ.


Too bad we will never know who the best two teams are this year. Wow, just imagine the ratings for the rematch that will be just as exciting as sloth wrestling.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Jonathan McClendon said:


> @ Nate C This is the National Championship game if LSU are the National Champions shouldn't they win...just saying.


Just saying what??


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They have the option of picking whoever they want. The BCS is not designed to put the best teams against each other across the board. It is, however, designed to put the best 2 teams on the field for The Nat Champ.



I think you're wrong on this one Jacob...the Sugar Bowl got first pick after giving up their designated representative (SEC champ/LSU) to the MNC game, they also lost their second pick in Ala...so you tell me that the next best pick is two at large teams, one that didn't play for their conference title (Michigan) and one that get beat in their conference title game (Va Tech)

Boise State and Kansas State, and even TCU were much more deserving and had higher BCS rankings (BSU, KSU),even Arkansas could have gone since the two SEC schools had gone to the MNC game

Of the five BCS bowls , three have potentially good match ups...the Orange and Sugar have very little to offer in appeal except to their respective school fan base


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like Bama has already hacked one of the LSU fan sites


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

My wife called me at work tonight and told my I need to schedule Jan 3rd to the 13th off from work. I got real excited for a minute. Then she tells me SHE is going home to Baton Rouge for 10 days I need to watch the kids..... Oh yeah she also informed me that her Daddy got 3 tickets. Looking on the Bright side, hey I get to burn 48 hrs of leave 

Ahh screw it, we're gonna curb stomp the Gumps anyway. Maybe Les will take Lil Nicky out to Shady's...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm7T-NTLo5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Do The Brad Wing. Do The Brad Wing, Brad Wing, Brad Wing.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

roseberry said:


> shooter,
> as a bama fan myself, i regret to tell you that i feel lsu will likely win the game. but if by some unexpected(by me) turn of events alabama were to accidentally win the bcs championship game and be given that crystal football, i don't think the university of alabama or its fans should "CLAIM" that championship. franco and jacob have finally convinced me of that!


You must spend way too much time on this site and have a very weak constitution and/or low IQ level if those jokers convinced you of that. LSU may well win the game but for the winner of a championship game not to claim a championship is just weak.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

well LSU fans here is the way the top 25 coaches voted in the polls...and Les Miles voted Bama # 2.....

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...6/1?AID=4992781&PID=4003003&SID=1miepstrzy315


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

bayshooter said:


> You must spend way too much time on this site and have a very weak constitution and/or low IQ level if those jokers convinced you of that. LSU may well win the game but for the winner of a championship game not to claim a championship is just weak.



shooter,
i am embarrassed and feel guilty about being white in the south. i'm embarrassed and feel guilty about being a righteous american in a country that can be so evil worldwide. i'm embarrassed and feel guilty that the two stroke 25 on my duckboat polutes and wont run well on ethanol. i have come to realize that i'm embarrassed and feel guilty of being a fan of a team that "claims" thirteen national titles.

the "occupy baton rouge" movement has convinced me that it just isn't fair to be a 10%'er. i say let's share titles, whether polled, awarded, earned or otherwise down through history with the less fortunate 90%'ers. kinda like income taxes on the evil wealthy you know!

think of how cathartic it would feel if by some stroke of fortune alabama were to win to just give that crystal football to some team less fortunate. like okie state. i get goosebumps just thinking about it!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Funny thing is if Bama won by a small margin the BCS system would still rank LSU number one. HUH? Course Bama would still be Champs. Boy I wish we could have BCS 1 plays 4 2 plays 3 then winners play for championship. 

Oh well wish in one hand s... in never mind


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

duk4me said:


> Boy I wish we could have BCS 1 plays 4 2 plays 3 then winners play for championship.
> 
> Oh well wish in one hand s... in never mind


Which, once again, was the exact system proposed by the SEC and Mike Slive in 2008. The only other conference to voth in favor of the playoff was the ACC, so I guess you can figure out who to blame for the lack of a "Final Four" in football this year.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> I think you're wrong on this one Jacob...the Sugar Bowl got first pick after giving up their designated representative (SEC champ/LSU) to the MNC game, they also lost their second pick in Ala...so you tell me that the next best pick is two at large teams, one that didn't play for their conference title (Michigan) and one that get beat in their conference title game (Va Tech)
> 
> Boise State and Kansas State, and even TCU were much more deserving and had higher BCS rankings (BSU, KSU),even Arkansas could have gone since the two SEC schools had gone to the MNC game
> 
> Of the five BCS bowls , three have potentially good match ups...the Orange and Sugar have very little to offer in appeal except to their respective school fan base


The BCS games outside the championship game are not chosen to make the best football games, they are chosen to make the most money for the games and the local economy. Thus, they pick teams that travel well. Which is why Boise, KSU, and TCU got left out. Well, there is also the pesky fact that TCU did not qualify for a BCS game under the rules as written. Arkansas fell victim to the (stupid) rule that a conference cannot have more than 2 teams in the BCS. So a team who lost only to the two teams in the championship game is shut out.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Eric Fryer said:


> My wife called me at work tonight and told my I need to schedule Jan 3rd to the 13th off from work. I got real excited for a minute. Then she tells me SHE is going home to Baton Rouge for 10 days I need to watch the kids..... Oh yeah she also informed me that her Daddy got 3 tickets. Looking on the Bright side, hey I get to burn 48 hrs of leave
> 
> Ahh screw it, we're gonna curb stomp the Gumps anyway. Maybe Les will take Lil Nicky out to Shady's...


Not lacking for confidence I see.

The last two times Bama has played in a National Championship game, all I have heard on the day of the game is how the other team (Miami or Texas) was going to beat us to death. And we know how those turned out.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Eric Fryer said:


> My wife called me at work tonight and told my I need to schedule Jan 3rd to the 13th off from work. I got real excited for a minute. Then she tells me SHE is going home to Baton Rouge for 10 days I need to watch the kids..... Oh yeah she also informed me that her Daddy got 3 tickets. Looking on the Bright side, hey I get to burn 48 hrs of leave
> 
> Ahh screw it, we're gonna curb stomp the Gumps anyway. Maybe Les will take Lil Nicky out to Shady's...


Three tickets? Boy sounds like some of my in law relationships over the years.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> well LSU fans here is the way the top 25 coaches voted in the polls...and Les Miles voted Bama # 2.....
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...6/1?AID=4992781&PID=4003003&SID=1miepstrzy315


I don't think there is any question that Bama is second best;-)


Anyone notice that on the BCS selection broadcast that Coach Miles had his family by his side in a room with all the players and Saban was all by himself?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> I don't think there is any question that Bama is second best;-)
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that on the BCS selection broadcast that Coach Miles had his family by his side in a room with all the players and Saban was all by himself?


thats because the team was in the banquet hall behind him ready for their end of the year banquet, but you must have blocked that out from the interview


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

So the gumps claim to have how many Nat Champs again?

http://spittingfire.wordpress.com/2008/01/13/alabamas-12-national-championships/


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So the gumps claim to have how many Nat Champs again?
> 
> http://spittingfire.wordpress.com/2008/01/13/alabamas-12-national-championships/


It doesn't matter, whatever the number is it is multiples of whatever the corndog nation can lay claim to. Jealousy is ugly my man. The funny thing is this is posted by a delusional fan of the only team in BCS history to win the championship game with two losses, one in the last game of the season. Surely you can't claim to the 2007 2 loss championship can you? After all, Hawaii had a better record.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Found this to be interesting

Average National Academic Rank per Conference:

ACC: 49
Big East: 42 (with 7 schools unranked)
Big Ten: 50
Big 12: 83 (with 3 schools unranked)
Pac-12: 62 (with 1 school unranked)
SEC: 90 (with 2 schools unranked)


I am not sure what they mean by unranked and being Tier 3 in the rankings but here is the link to the information

http://www.usnews.com/education/articles/2009/03/03/college-rankings-by-athletic-conference


----------



## mja9346 (Jul 7, 2011)

"Anyone who doesn't win their conference championship has no business playing in the national title" NICK SABAN 2003


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

mja9346 said:


> "Anyone who doesn't win their conference championship has no business playing in the national title" NICK SABAN 2003


What he said!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They have the option of picking whoever they want. The BCS is not designed to put the best teams against each other across the board. It is, however, designed to put the best 2 teams on the field for The Nat Champ.


Too bad year to year it doesn't work that well. Usually the number one team is pretty clear cut, but year after year there is good argument for some other team other than the BCS dictated second place team to play in the "so called" National Championship game. I quit paying attention to the BCS shortly after it was inaugurated. 

John


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A playoff system is inevitable.

It won't change the fact that the best teams in the SEC are heads and shoulders better than other teams and it won't change the SEC from winning the National Championship for the next decade. It will take that long for the NCAA to figure out how to level the college football playing field. I wouldn't be surprised if they cut SEC scholarships in half of what other non_SEC colleges are allowed so the rest of the country might be capable of keeping up with them. 

The awesome talent pool in the southeast is limitless and that is why the SEC dominates college football and the early rounds of the NFL Draft! 

Six in a row and counting. No other conference will ever match that feat.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Franco said:


> A playoff system is inevitable.
> 
> It won't change the fact that the best teams in the SEC are heads and shoulders better than other teams and it won't change the SEC from winning the National Championship for the next decade. It will take that long for the NCAA to figure out how to level the college football playing field. I wouldn't be surprised if they cut SEC scholarships in half of what other non_SEC colleges are allowed so the rest of the country might be capable of keeping up with them.
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe raising the academic standards would be a start.....


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Yeah maybe raising the academic standards would be a start.....


Yup, if you can't beat them on the gridiron, hit them over the head with a slideruler!;-)


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Found this to be interesting
> 
> Average National Academic Rank per Conference:
> 
> ...


i wish you intellectual types would put two schools from mississippi in your conferences and see where your conference stacks up then. (just kidding neighbors)

Q: why are we alabamians so pleased to have mississippi as a neighboring state?
A: because without them we'd be last in every national statistic!

you southern bashers also need to be careful. showing such statistics may open up discussions that highlight demographic differences our country, outside the south is not prepred to accept.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Franco said:


> Yup, if you can't beat them on the gridiron, hit them over the head with a slideruler!;-)





roseberry said:


> i wish you intellectual types would put two schools from mississippi in your conferences and see where your conference stacks up then. (just kidding neighbors)
> 
> Q: why are we alabamians so pleased to have mississippi as a neighboring state?
> A: because without them we'd be last in every national statistic!
> ...



This is the obvious systemic issue though....it is not to pick on those schools but to point out the white elephant in the room. No harm meant.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> This is the obvious systemic issue though....it is not to pick on those schools but to point out the *white* elephant in the room. No harm meant.


????????? systemic?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

roseberry said:


> ????????? systemic?


systemic = http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/systemic

So it is the Holiday Season so I got the whole "white elephant gift exchange" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_elephant_gift_exchange) and the figure of speech "elephant in the room" intertwined. This is what I meant.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_in_the_room


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Come on lil gumps. Come out of hiding. I understand St. Nick was pissed about the plane landing late in The NO, but you don't have to hide on here.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Heck Jacob, I thought we'd wait till at least Friday to start the trash talking;-)

I guess with all the Bama and LSU fans pouring into New Orleans today, might as well get the party started now.

Poor Lions fans can't find any hotel rooms within 90 miles of the city.

Three National Championships in nine years on its way!!!










Great article today on both Head Coaches on ESPN.com
http://espn.go.com/college-football...les-nick-saban-bcs-national-championship-game


"In that league, you've got to be able to bloody your guy's nose," Cignetti said. "If you can't bloody your guy's nose, forget it. Look at LSU, the way they've won their games. They can't get anything going on offense, they make a play on special teams, they play great defense, but midway through the third quarter they've completely worn the other team out and broke their will. That's what happens when you're physically tough. You break a guy's will. You dominate your opponent and pretty soon, he's had enough."

"At Alabama and LSU, you can recruit the best, the biggest and most physical," said Curt Cignetti, an assistant coach for Saban with the Crimson Tide from 2007-10.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Interesting article in ESPN about the possibility of a split National Championship
http://espn.go.com/college-football...-game-some-ap-voters-not-pick-bcs-winner-no-1


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

thank you BCS for giving us the worse Orange Bowl game in decades..dont know whats worse for Clemson, getting SEVENTY points hung on you, or your players doing the high five/body bump when you score a meaningless TD


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> thank you BCS for giving us the worse Orange Bowl game in decades..dont know whats worse for Clemson, getting SEVENTY points hung on you, or your players doing the high five/body bump when you score a meaningless TD


 
W Virginia looked like world beaters. The same W V team that lost at their home to LSU by over 25 points. That's what happens to these high flying Offenses when they play against a real Defense!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> W Virginia looked like world beaters. The same W V team that lost at their home to LSU by over 25 points. That's what happens to these high flying Offenses when they play against a real Defense!


Franco, give it a rest. You are going to end up on Ed A's list if your not there already.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Franco, give it a rest. You are going to end up on Ed A's list if your not there already.


If you don't like it, then stop reading the thread!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Now I lay me down to sleep and pray my lord for Alabama to beat the stuffing out of LSU so I can listen to all the excuses from the two biggest homers on the planet for the next year.

Amen


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Now I lay me down to sleep and pray my lord for Alabama to beat the stuffing out of LSU so I can listen to all the excuses from the two biggest homers on the planet for the next year.
> 
> Amen


If Bama gets lucky and wins the game, I'll be the first to congratulate them;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> *If Bama gets lucky *and wins the game, I'll be the first to congratulate them;-)


How about if Bama plays the better game and wins fair and square


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> Heck Jacob, I thought we'd wait till at least Friday to start the trash talking;-)


Well it was made apparent by another poster that the time for it was now. I try to give people what they want. What kinda person would I be if I didn't?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> thank you BCS for giving us the worse Orange Bowl game in decades..dont know whats worse for Clemson, getting SEVENTY points hung on you, or your players doing the high five/body bump when you score a meaningless TD


It's *not* on The BCS to produce the best games. The sole responsibility of it is to produce a BCS Nat Champion. Nothing more. You can't fault a process because The ACC continues to sh#t the bed in BCS bowls. What about the other BCS games? Were you not entertained????


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well it was made apparent by another poster that the time for it was now. I try to give people what they want. What kinda person would I be if I didn't?


HAHAHAHA yes the time had come. Ya don't want to have be in a rush to get all the trash talk in by waiting till a few days before!


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad to see the talk is gettin started back up

This is going to be once again a knock out drag out game.I'm ready to finally see some great defense during this bowl season.


Roll Tide!!!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

TDB87 said:


> I'm ready to finally see some great defense during this bowl season.


What's wrong tired of watching the 52-52 4th over time bowl games?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's *not* on The BCS to produce the best games. The sole responsibility of it is to produce a BCS Nat Champion. Nothing more. You can't fault a process because The ACC continues to sh#t the bed in BCS bowls. What about the other BCS games? Were you not entertained????


actually Jacob you are half right/wrong...direct from the BCS website

The Bowl Championship Series (BCS) is a five-game showcase of college football. It is designed to ensure that the two top-rated teams in the country meet in the national championship game,* and to create exciting and competitive matchups among eight other highly regarded teams in four other bowl games.*


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> How about if Bama plays the better game and wins fair and square


That would be different!!

And.....in some peoples mind.....IMPOSSIBLE!!!!


*RK*


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

jerod said:


> What's wrong tired of watching the 52-52 4th over time bowl games?



Not tired of watching them. But its clear that those teams have no defense to be proud of. To me a TD should be something to be proud of.. Id rather watch a pound it out defensive battle with hard hits and a 14-10 final vs a 52-49 score where the teams score as will and swap out td's all night. I'll watch any football game. But have my preferances.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

TDB87 said:


> Not tired of watching them. But its clear that those teams have no defense to be proud of. To me a TD should be something to be proud of.. Id rather watch a pound it out defensive battle with hard hits and a 14-10 final vs a 52-49 score where the teams score as will and swap out td's all night. I'll watch any football game. But have my preferances.


I forgot to write that in my sarcastic text.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

roseberry said:


> shooter,
> ... but if by some unexpected(by me) turn of events alabama were to *accidentally win* the bcs championship game....


How does a team _accidentally win_?

The BCS/Bowl system is a farce. You have 35 bowl games and a handful are worth watching. The rest are boring. And only one means anything, the other 34 are meaningless. Take the top 4 or 8 teams and have a real playoff.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

lost,

how does a team accidentally win a football game? uhh........just a few possible "accidents"...

-trent richardson is found to be talking to one of the predatory pro agents and is suspended. new orleans is crawling with agents right now...lsu

-tyrann mathiew makes a four-g cut left on the opening kickoff tears his acl, drops the ball and alabama picks it up and scores...bama

-a j mccarron accidentally has the same kind of quarterback performance he has had all season long...lsu

-nick saban believes it will come down to a field goal again, he sends the unit out and, it's good...bama

-lsu's running backs visit a local hospital as part of the pregame festivities. the top four on the depth chart come down with resistant staff infection(it is new orleans after all) the really good running back, number 5 on the chart rushes for 240 yards on his way to mvp and next years heisman...lsu

-the game is close and the "honey badger" runs a punt all the way! but he tosses the ball to the ref at the five instead of the one yard line this time...bama

-alabama comes out strong in the first half gets up 14-0. saban says ok let's get conservative with this, were ahead! (assuming he forgot to watch films of lsu vs arkansas and georgia) bama goes down 41-14?...lsu

-jordan jefferson gets out of hand at a bar on sunday evening and tries to head stomp a navy seal in the parking lot. unexpectedly he finds the entire unit waiting in the shadows. the white guy goes ten for ten passing in the game. all the completions are to alabama's secondary...bama

-a couple of key players just happen to have a bad day on monday...who knows?

these are hypo....but no kiddin'.....*accidents happen all the time*

texas fan, two years later......"if we woulda had colt mccoy.........."

God forbid, get netflix and watch "We are Marshall"......


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> How does a team _accidentally win_?
> 
> The BCS/Bowl system is a farce. You have 35 bowl games and a handful are worth watching. The rest are boring. And only one means anything, the other 34 are meaningless. Take the top 4 or 8 teams and have a real playoff.


The BCS Bowls are decent, all the rest are just fill till New Years Day and after. 

The agruement against a playoiff system has always been to protect the major bowl's tradition. Since the major bowls have been trashed anyway, might as well have an 8 team playoff system! 

When the four major bowls(Sugar, Rose, Orange & Coton) were moved from New Years Day, the tradition was trashed. Not having an SEC team play in the Sugar Bowl is not tradition. Having the NFL play on New Years Day instead of bowl games is garbage!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> The BCS Bowls are decent, all the rest are just fill till New Years Day and after.
> 
> The agruement against a playoiff system has always been to protect the major bowl's tradition. Since the major bowls have been trashed anyway, might as well have an 8 team playoff system!
> 
> When the four major bowls(Sugar, Rose, Orange & Coton) were moved from New Years Day, the tradition was trashed. Not having an SEC team play in the Sugar Bowl is not tradition. Having the NFL play on New Years Day instead of bowl games is garbage!


And that's one person's opinion.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Franco said:


> The BCS Bowls are decent, all the rest are just fill till New Years Day and after.
> 
> The agruement against a playoiff system has always been to protect the major bowl's tradition. Since the major bowls have been trashed anyway, might as well have an 8 team playoff system!
> 
> When the four major bowls(Sugar, Rose, Orange & Coton) were moved from New Years Day, the tradition was trashed. Not having an SEC team play in the Sugar Bowl is not tradition. Having the NFL play on New Years Day instead of bowl games is garbage!


For once I agree with you Franco.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Franco said:


> Not having an SEC team play in the Sugar Bowl is not tradition.


At the risk of being "that guy," I would note that the SEC team in the Sugar Bowl, at least as an automatic tie-in, is fairly recent as far as traditions go, having been suggested by Coach Bryant and adopted sometime in the mid-1970s to promote some new indoor stadium in NOLA.

You guys feeling pretty confident about the game on the 9th? Unless one team goes totally out of character and has several TOs, it should be another brutally physical contest that will come down to execution. I think the Tide rolls in this one, but would not be at all surprised if it turns out the other way. These are two really good football teams that are about as evenly matched as you could get.

How about Landon Collins's mother last night? Do you think that recruiting battle is over by a long shot?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

RookieTrainer said:


> At the risk of being "that guy," I would note that the SEC team in the Sugar Bowl, at least as an automatic tie-in, is fairly recent as far as traditions go, having been suggested by Coach Bryant and adopted sometime in the mid-1970s to promote some new indoor stadium in NOLA.
> 
> You guys feeling pretty confident about the game on the 9th? Unless one team goes totally out of character and has several TOs, it should be another brutally physical contest that will come down to execution. I think the Tide rolls in this one, but would not be at all surprised if it turns out the other way. These are two really good football teams that are about as evenly matched as you could get.
> 
> How about Landon Collins's mother last night? Do you think that recruiting battle is over by a long shot?


I say let him play where he wants to and his mom should support that! We are already loaded with DB's anyway. 

How 'bout LSU landing Gunner Kiel, #1 QB recruit in the country! Now, that's news


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> HAHAHAHA yes the time had come. Ya don't want to have be in a rush to get all the trash talk in by waiting till a few days before!


Agreed. You want to know a funny thing about this game? The 12th & 16th ranked scoring offenses are playing against each other. It's funny how people were bitching about no offense in the 1st game. Yeah, neither team knows how to score. Silly people around the country. :lol::lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Glad to see the talk is gettin started back up
> 
> This is going to be once again a knock out drag out game.I'm ready to finally see some great defense during this bowl season.
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


You know what's harder than beating the gumps twice in 1 season? Beating LSU once. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> The BCS Bowls are decent, all the rest are just fill till New Years Day and after.
> 
> The agruement against a playoiff system has always been to protect the major bowl's tradition. Since the major bowls have been trashed anyway, might as well have an 8 team playoff system!
> 
> When the four major bowls(Sugar, Rose, Orange & Coton) were moved from New Years Day, the tradition was trashed. Not having an SEC team play in the Sugar Bowl is not tradition. Having the NFL play on New Years Day instead of bowl games is garbage!


Agreed. It pissed me off. Changed my New Year's Day tradition.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> What's wrong tired of watching the 52-52 4th over time bowl games?


What about Chris Spielman on The Alamo Bowl? I thought he was going to go suit up & show them how to play a lil D. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What about Chris Spielman on The Alamo Bowl? I thought he was going to go suit up & show them how to play a lil D. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


 lol now that was funny.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No doubt. "This game just set defenses back 60 years!!". :lol::lol:

By the way, Bobby Jingle bet Louisiana seafood to the gump governor wearing a purple tie in public the day after the game.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

How good are they? 22 players that are taking the field will be drafted per ESPN. Not in the coming years, THIS YEAR.

That is an incredible amount of talent. Hate the rematch thing but these are by far the best two teams in the country.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

duk4me said:


> How good are they? 22 players that are taking the field will be drafted per ESPN. Not in the coming years, THIS YEAR.
> 
> That is an incredible amount of talent. Hate the rematch thing but these are *by far the best two teams in the country.*


But we will never know, will we?


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> But we will never know, will we?


We already do!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> But we will never know, will we?


the collective we, as long as it includes you, will never know. we, as long as it does not include you, who watched the oklahoma st vs stanford game know beyond a shadow of a doubt who the best teams are. lsu would have hung a hundred on the cowboys. 

didn't arkansas play one of those big twelve offenses? i didn't watch it and don't know the score, but i know bama and lsu put about 40 each on the hogs.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

roseberry said:


> the collective we, as long as it includes you, will never know. we, as long as it does not include you, who watched the oklahoma st vs stanford game know beyond a shadow of a doubt who the best teams are. lsu would have hung a hundred on the cowboys.
> 
> didn't arkansas play one of those big twelve offenses? i didn't watch it and don't know the score, but i know bama and lsu put about 40 each on the hogs.


But we will never know will we?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ignore the jealous troll!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> But we will never know will we?


Are you for real Mike? Not trying to be disrespectful

There is no doubt LSU deserves to be there. We rolled through one of the toughest schedules in the country and demolished everyone except Alabama. And look at the teams LSU defeated handily. Many won their bowl games in impressive fashion. 

As far as Alabama goes, they also rolled through their schedule. Only lost to the #1 team by 3 points. It does irk me they're backing into the big game w/o winning the division, but if Okie State or Stanford would have taken care of business and not lost to vastly inferior teams, we wouldn't be having this debate. 

Most LSU fans don't want to face Alabama again. They are an excellent team, and we would prefer a softer road. 

Either way, if LSU wins, there is no dispute. If Bama wins (by a little) you will probably see a split.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> But we will never know will we?


Sorry Mike it isn't even close. It isn't as if there are three undefeated teams it is an undefeated team playing the best one defeat team in the nation. 

Do I wish there was a top 4 bowl system with the two winners playing for the championship? Sure, but this year the two BEST teams are playing for all the marbles. 

The others had their chances but compare any of their losses to Bama's loss and there is no comparison.

Next year just wait these SEC teams are gonna.........kick the crap out of the rest of us again.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

KNorman said:


> Are you for real Mike? Not trying to be disrespectful
> 
> There is no doubt LSU deserves to be there. We rolled through one of the toughest schedules in the country and demolished everyone except Alabama. And look at the teams LSU defeated handily. Many won their bowl games in impressive fashion.
> 
> ...


Norman, I don't think anyone on this whole thread disputes the first part of your argument, LSU had one of the toughest schedules in the nation and rolled through it.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

And, the third best team in the country is Arkansas. They beat Kansas St handily and only two loses were to LSU and Bama. ;-)


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

My point is this: We know that LSU can beat Alabama. They barely did it but they won. If Alabama had a kicker, it might be a different story. Why watch that yawner again? Let LSU play either OSU or Stanford. Both had one loss records but they didn't lose to LSU and LSU hadn't beaten them. LSU might well clean either teams clock but we will never know.

If Alabama beats LSU, we will have 3 one loss teams. Two beat each other and the same two didn't play OSU.

If LSU wins, they beat the same team twice but didn't face OSU.

OSU lost to a weak opponent. One they should have handily beat but they didn't.

LSU should have to beat OSU, not beat Alabama again, to determine the Natl. Champ. LSU just might lose to such an inferior team. You never know.

I don't have a dog in this fight other than my dislike for the BCS system. Their needs to be a playoff system in place.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> Ignore the *jealous troll*!


You know better than that.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> My point is this: We know that LSU can beat Alabama. They barely did it but they won. If Alabama had a kicker, it might be a different story. Why watch that yawner again? Let LSU play either OSU or Stanford. Both had one loss records but they didn't lose to LSU and LSU hadn't beaten them. LSU might well clean either teams clock but we will never know.
> 
> If Alabama beats LSU, we will have 3 one loss teams. Two beat each other and the same two didn't play OSU.
> 
> ...


Well if Stanford had a kicker well ??????????????


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I will say this the BCS system is failing. It used to be a huge tradition on New Years day to have a party eat the black eyed peas and cabbage and watch football all day. Every bowl game was important now not so much. I haven't watched a single bowl game and won't till the championship.

Greed trumps tradition.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> My point is this: We know that LSU can beat Alabama. They barely did it but they won. If Alabama had a kicker, it might be a different story. Why watch that yawner again? Let LSU play either OSU or Stanford. Both had one loss records but they didn't lose to LSU and LSU hadn't beaten them. LSU might well clean either teams clock but we will never know.
> 
> If Alabama beats LSU, we will have 3 one loss teams. Two beat each other and the same two didn't play OSU.
> 
> ...


You state my position exactly. One of the real issues I always looked forward to in the old days was a competition between styles, as different conferences met each other at the end of the season, when their teams were as dialed in and fine tuned as they ever would be. The first few Super Bowls were fun because you had an AFL and NFL champion meeting, and no AFL or NFL team had met all season. Each league had evolved its own dramatically different style of play, so it was fun to speculate which style would prevail. Same with the old National versus American League in baseball. It would be more fun for me to speculate whether Stanford's pro style offence could beat LSU's great defence, now we can only speculate. Maybe next year we can see a USC-LSU BCS Bowl.

John


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

John Robinson

The goal of any championship is not to match up two completely different style teams IF those are not the best two teams. However, the goal is to match up the two best teams in the country regardless of the style of football they play. We can speculate over anything in any situation and guess what the out come would be.There are "what ifs" in every single game in every single situation. There are also rematches all the time year after year in different sports.The process the BCS goes threw to find the top two teams is pretty in depth if u see it broke down from pole to pole and see the breakdown of the computer polls and rankings. No matter what situation or process of elimination that is used there will always be "flaws" in the chosen system according to certain fan bases,media,coaches,players etc,. The process we have is the process we have. So for now everyone that doesn't like it will just have to complain about it. When or if it ever goes to a playoff or plus one model I assure you there will still be many of the same people complaining then that are complaining now.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

TDB87 said:


> John Robinson
> 
> The goal of any championship is not to match up two completely different style teams IF those are not the best two teams. However, the goal is to match up the two best teams in the country regardless of the style of football they play. We can speculate over anything in any situation and guess what the out come would be.There are "what ifs" in every single game in every single situation. There are also rematches all the time year after year in different sports.The process the BCS goes threw to find the top two teams is pretty in depth if u see it broke down from pole to pole and see the breakdown of the computer polls and rankings. No matter what situation or process of elimination that is used there will always be "flaws" in the chosen system according to certain fan bases,media,coaches,players etc,. The process we have is the process we have. So for now everyone that doesn't like it will just have to complain about it. When or if it ever goes to a playoff or plus one model I assure you there will still be many of the same people complaining then that are complaining now.


Sorry I don't agree, you should win your conference to play for the Championship. I was rooting for Alabama but they didn't win, so sorry, they shouldn't get a rematch. 

John


----------



## Jonathan McClendon (Oct 23, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Sorry I don't agree, you should win your conference to play for the Championship. I was rooting for Alabama but they didn't win, so sorry, they shouldn't get a rematch.
> 
> John


I bet your jealous of Wisconsin dog trainers as well :lol::lol:


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jonathan McClendon said:


> I bet your jealous of Wisconsin dog trainers as well :lol::lol:


I didn't know they had any dog trainers in Wisconsin, but as my Dad is from Wisconsin I'm a big Wisconsin football fan. Too bad I live in Montana where there are no major Universities or pro football teams. I do root for the Bobcats, not a big Grizzly fan, that's been tough for the last 20 years.

John


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to the North Dakota State Bisons who won the FCS (Div II) National Championship by beating Sam Houston State Univ....they won it on the field in the way it should be in a playoff format


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> . Maybe next year we can see a USC-LSU BCS Bowl.
> 
> John


john,
i thought usc was banned from bowl competition next year? or was it this year?


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> Sorry I don't agree, you should win your conference to play for the Championship. I was rooting for Alabama but they didn't win, so sorry, they shouldn't get a rematch.
> 
> John


Theres plenty of sports where teams dont win thier conference and still make it to and win the final championship game. Some of y'all act like OSU played in a championship game. They didn't. At the begining of the year the Big 12 bumped all the final games one week later in the season and allowed a "bye" on what was the rest of the nations final games and played the final big 12 games of the year on championship weekend. OSU could of lost and still woulda been"conferance champions" if u wanna call it that. OSU still finished 12-1(8-1) in conference . Alabama also finished 11-1 with one conference loss. I could see where there would be a argument IF OSU played in and won a conference championship game and was 13-1. Instead of 12-1 with a loss to iowa st. I mean if their was another team in the big 12 setting at 8-1 in conferance what would they do?? They would probably go down to a whacky tie breaker to place the "conference champion" with out actually having a championship game.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

TDB87 said:


> Theres plenty of sports where teams dont win thier conference and still make it to and win the final championship game. Some of y'all act like OSU played in a championship game. They didn't. At the begining of the year the Big 12 bumped all the final games one week later in the season and allowed a "bye" on what was the rest of the nations final games and played the final big 12 games of the year on championship weekend. OSU could of lost and still woulda been"conferance champions" if u wanna call it that. OSU still finished 12-1(8-1) in conference . Alabama also finished 12-1 with one conference loss. I could see where there would be a argument IF OSU played in and won a conference championship game and was 13-1. Instead of 12-1 with a loss to iowa st. I mean if their was another team in the big 12 setting at 8-1 in conferance what would they do?? They would probably go down to a whacky tie breaker to place the "conference champion" with out actually having a championship game.


Might wanna get your facts right before attempting to defend the tide. If OSU had lost they would not have been the conference champions, ou would have. So technically it was a conf. championship game. I'm a huge OSU fan but don't follow the idea that you need to win your conference to play for the national title. I do however think it's pure crap that coaches can vote a team like OSU as far back as 5 or 6. That's just pure chicken poop.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

ducks_n_bucks01 said:


> Might wanna get your facts right before attempting to defend the tide. If OSU had lost they would not have been the conference champions, ou would have. So technically it was a conf. championship game. I'm a huge OSU fan but don't follow the idea that you need to win your conference to play for the national title. I do however think it's pure crap that coaches can vote a team like OSU as far back as 5 or 6. That's just pure chicken poop.


Ok maybe i am wrong... But it wasnt a conference championship game. It was a regular season game scheduled to be played on championship weekend and it happened to be the teams in running for the "handout conference championship trophy".. And that is a fact. People shouldn't be griping and complaining about teams not winning thier conference and going to the big game even tho they are clearly the second best team in the land... PPl need to be arguing for ALL conferences to decide thier conference champion the same way in the same format on the same weekend for thier to be a fair argument.There is no argument until there is a seperate game outside of the regular season. Thats my issue with the whole "didnt win thier conference" argument.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

ducks_n_bucks01 said:


> Might wanna get your facts right before attempting to defend the tide. If OSU had lost they would not have been the conference champions, ou would have. So technically it was a conf. championship game. I'm a huge OSU fan but don't follow the idea that you need to win your conference to play for the national title. I do however think it's pure crap that coaches can vote a team like OSU as far back as 5 or 6. That's just pure chicken poop.


wow, chicken poop that a team that lost to Iowa State is ranked 5 or 6. it is chicken poop that they are ranked higher.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

No it is simply coaches with an agenda. Your own previous Nick Satan voted them #5. that makes them much les likely to pass his team. Atleast Gundy was honest enough to put the tide 3rd.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

roseberry said:


> john,
> i thought usc was banned from bowl competition next year? or was it this year?


2010 and 2011 bowl games, I believe next season it is lifted.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

mja9346 said:


> "Anyone who doesn't win their conference championship has no business playing in the national title" NICK SABAN 2003


Please provide a cite to this and the whole quote in context.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

ducks_n_bucks01 said:


> No it is simply coaches with an agenda. Your own previous Nick Satan voted them #5. that makes them much les likely to pass his team. Atleast Gundy was honest enough to put the tide 3rd.


And how was he wrong? OSU was good enough to lose to ISU. who was right about them you the homer or Nick? If gundy voted OSU 2 he was the sucker.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

bayshooter said:


> And how was he wrong? OSU was good enough to lose to ISU. who was right about them you the homer or Nick? If gundy voted OSU 2 he was the sucker.


The first thing is Sabin voted them #4 not #5, however just about every coach in the country had OSU #2 or #3 and they lost out by 1%, Gundy could have voted his only competitor down to #4 just as Sabin did, instead he took the high road. Not saying I'm blaming Sabin because he was doing what was best for his team.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It's Gameday. Storms, storms, & more storms here in WM for the next 3 days. In any event, it's going to be a good day. Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's Gameday. Storms, storms, & more storms here in WM for the next 3 days. In any event, it's going to be a good day. Geaux Tigers!!!!


Headed over this morning to see a great game. Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> wow, chicken poop that a team that lost to Iowa State is ranked 5 or 6. it is chicken poop that they are ranked higher.


We'll never know but I firmly believe the plane crash killing the womens basketball coach and other OSU personel led to them losing that game.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

duk4me said:


> We'll never know but I firmly believe the plane crash killing the womens basketball coach and other OSU personel led to them losing that game.


Right I bet those players were really close to the women's basketball staff. Of course it sure didn't seem to bother them in the first half. I guess at halftime they had a memeorial or something which upset everybody.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The biggest day in Football has arrived!

Be thankful with 90% chance of thunderstorms that the game is inside. At the going rate of $2,500 per seat, who wants to sit in the rain!

The viewing audience will be the largest ever to watch any college sporting event. Two high-profile U's, two coaches that know how to win the big one. Superior talent, size and speed will be showcased.

Ready for some SEC smashmouth Football?


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

bayshooter said:


> Right I bet those players were really close to the women's basketball staff. Of course it sure didn't seem to bother them in the first half. I guess at halftime they had a memeorial or something which upset everybody.


Exactly. It didnt seem to bother them in the first half did it??? Iowa st made adjustments and lit it up the second half. It had nothing to do with a loss of lives. As i stated before. To even try to associate the loss in the game with the loss of those lives is just a poor excuse and a opt out for OSU fans from manning up and saying " hey they beat us fair and square"


Anyways I cant wait for kick off!! Gonna take off work early get home fire up the grill, pop the top and get the pre game started. 7:30 cant get here quick enough!!

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Which team is better;

Oklahoma State or Arkansas?

Arkansas not only did a great job of thumping Kansas St in the Cotton Bowl, the Hogs only two loses this season were to LSU and Bama!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> Headed over this morning to see a great game. Roll Tide Roll.


Travel safely.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like Harvey Updike was on Bourbon Street.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Franco said:


> Which team is better;
> 
> Oklahoma State or Arkansas?
> 
> Arkansas not only did a great job of thumping Kansas St in the Cotton Bowl, the Hogs only two loses this season were to LSU and Bama!


It's all temporary - enjoy your moment while you can. Back when you were still playing with your pacifier the Big 10 was considered the superior conference when they came to the Rose Bowl. WA hired some coach from OK who had lost out in a bid for a Head coaching job elsewhere. He changed the game out here on the coast. The Pac-12 is a more QB oriented conference than most - what round will the QB's from LSU (who you have complained about on these threads to no end) & AL be drafted in, if at all? Your major advantage is you have all those kids in the SEC who have been stealing hubcaps so know how to elude capture :razz: :razz:. 

I've seen some awfully good players in these bowl games - not all from the SEC. The interior linemen are particularly tough but some of the secondaries are a little porous. Do you think LSU actually has someone that can defend the WR from OSU? While we won't find out this year we will find out on Sunday in the future . 

You are really a homer :razz: !


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to the North Dakota State Bisons who won the FCS (Div II) National Championship by beating Sam Houston State Univ....they won it on the field in the way it should be in a playoff format


yeah but did you see those god-awful duds they were wearing, they should have points taken away for being poorly attired ;-)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> It's all temporary - enjoy your moment while you can. Back when you were still playing with your pacifier the Big 10 was considered the superior conference when they came to the Rose Bowl. WA hired some coach from OK who had lost out in a bid for a Head coaching job elsewhere. He changed the game out here on the coast. The Pac-12 is a more QB oriented conference than most - what round will the QB's from LSU (who you have complained about on these threads to no end) & AL be drafted in, if at all? Your major advantage is you have all those kids in the SEC who have been stealing hubcaps so know how to elude capture :razz: :razz:.
> 
> I've seen some awfully good players in these bowl games - not all from the SEC. The interior linemen are particularly tough but some of the secondaries are a little porous. Do you think LSU actually has someone that can defend the WR from OSU? While we won't find out this year we will find out on Sunday in the future .
> 
> You are really a homer :razz: !


Sour grapes or are you just in denial?

No Football Conference has won as many National Championships in a row as the SEC has, six and still counting. LSU and Bama will be ranked 1 and 2 in next year's preseason polls. Big 10 is done for good and we all saw what LSU did to that high-flying Oregon and W Virginia teams. SEC plays the Big 10 like a ragdoll in bowls games and has done so for many years. It is a team game to begin with. Yes, LSU's QB's this season leave something to be desired but we just landed the #1 QB prospect in the country! 

Lots of QB's from the SEC have been drafted in the early rounds. Stafford will be the next Superstar! Matt Flynn will sign a big contract in the offseason. That's just two QB's! I suggest that you Google Peyton and Eli Manning since you are unfamiliar with them. Google Cam Newton as well, he only broke the rookie QB record set by Peyton Manning! Tim Tebow, ever hear of him?

Defense, no team or conference plays it nearly as well as the top SEC programs!

Defend OSU WR's? LSU only has two First Team All American Cornerbacks and the two Safeties are projected NFL 1st round picks.;-)


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

As a conference the SEC is fantastic, but if you have to pick a team that is going to win the most championships in the next 10 years it will we USC.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

mngundog said:


> As a conference the SEC is fantastic, but if you have to pick a team that is going to win the most championships in the next 10 years it will we USC.


Maybe, maybe not. For years the Pac 10 was a 1 Football school conference. That being USC. That is where all the talent in the west wants to play ball. 

I'd say that as young a team as LSU is, that they are in the best postion for the next couple of seasons.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> Maybe, maybe not. For years the Pac 10 was a 1 Football school conference. That being USC. That is where all the talent in the west wants to play ball.
> 
> I'd say that as young a team as LSU is, that they are in the best postion for the next couple of seasons.


Only disagreement I can see is that with as stacked as the SEC is, it will be hard for a team to repeat. Alabama, LSU, Arkansas, Auburn, etc,etc,etc. 

There is a reason why SEC is ready to have their sixth champion, but not one is a repeat.....

Not a fan of SEC, but they do have some good strong teams. The Big 12 has some good teams too though. Big 12 went 6-2 this bowl season. SEC about to go 6-3. Both conferences by far blowing the rest away.

I look forward to waking up tomorrow to see who won.....


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Franco said:


> Maybe, maybe not. For years the Pac 10 was a 1 Football school conference. That being USC. That is where all the talent in the west wants to play ball.
> 
> I'd say that as young a team as LSU is, that they are in the best postion for the next couple of seasons.


Look at it this way over the last 10 years USC has finished rated #4 or better 7 times, Alabama has done that once, and they were unrated 4 of those years. There isn't another team in CF that has had a record close to USCs in recent memory, so while the SEC conference as a whole is great they just don't have a single team that has competed the way USC has.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

mngundog said:


> Look at it this way over the last 10 years USC has finished rated #4 or better 7 times, Alabama has done that once, and they were unrated 4 of those years. There isn't another team in CF that has had a record close to USCs in recent memory, so while the SEC conference as a whole is great they just don't have a single team that has competed the way USC has.


Just another reason why college football needs a playoff system. 

USC plays in the #1 Sports Media market in the country dominating in a weak football conference. Whereas, in the SEC, you have several good teams that have to play one another every season. Easy for USC to go undefeated. Going undefeated in the SEC is unheard of and the rarest of all animals.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Zman1001 said:


> Only disagreement I can see is that with as stacked as the SEC is, it will be hard for a team to repeat. Alabama, LSU, Arkansas, Auburn, etc,etc,etc.
> 
> There is a reason why SEC is ready to have their sixth champion, but not one is a repeat.....
> 
> ...


Just look at the head to head record of the Big 10 vs SEC in bowl games.

You forgot Florida which has won twice in the last 10 years. Florida, Georgia and Tennessee will be major players again, soon. IMO, I think that Arkansas is the third best team this season behind LSU and Bama.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Franco said:


> Just another reason why college football needs a playoff system.
> 
> USC plays in the #1 Sports Media market in the country dominating in a weak football conference. Whereas, in the SEC, you have several good teams that have to play one another every season. Easy for USC to go undefeated. Going undefeated in the SEC is unheard of and the rarest of all animals.


USC dominates because year in and year out they have the among the best recruiting classes in the country. I reminds me of when Tiger Woods was great, year in and year out it was Tiger against the field, USC is Tiger Woods. The SEC can say they are the best conference, but year in and year out USC is the best team of the recent era and looking at there recent recruiting classes, they will continue to be that team.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> Maybe, maybe not. For years the Pac 10 was a 1 Football school conference. That being USC. That is where all the talent in the west wants to play ball.
> 
> I'd say that as young a team as LSU is, that they are in the best postion for the next couple of seasons.


Really????

Does UCLA know about that???
(I may be going to far back for some of you youngbloods)

Gary Beban regards...........


*RK*


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> Really????
> 
> Does UCLA know about that???
> (I may be going to far back for some of you youngbloods)
> ...


UCLA could not have hired a worse Head Coach. I doubt UCLA will see a winning record with Jimmy Mora at the helm.

I think the discussion is more about the modern era. If not, then lets talk about the Fighting Irish


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the bettors are showing LSU no respect at all....the game is now Alabama -2.5 with the O/U at 41.5


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> UCLA could not have hired a worse Head Coach. I doubt UCLA will see a winning record with Jimmy Mora at the helm.
> 
> I think the discussion is more about the modern era. If not, then lets talk about the Fighting Irish


Was Notre Dame in the PAC 10???

Just askin'......


*RK*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

"If you're not 1st, you're bama."

"You can't spell roll tide without 2 L's."

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Famous Brokeback coach and his sidekick.....;-)


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

In the last *20 years 9 of the national champions have been SEC teams*. And this year the SEC will make it *6 in a row*. The numbers are overwhelming. That said we need a playoff.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

RTR!!!!!!!!!! We will see.......


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Franco said:


> Maybe, maybe not. For years the Pac 10 was a 1 Football school conference. That being USC. That is where all the talent in the west wants to play ball.
> 
> I'd say that as young a team as LSU is, that they are in the best postion for the next couple of seasons.


You sound like those 1 dog wonders that had someone else train their dog - I'm sure there are trophies in other cases besides besides the case in LA. That's Los Angeles to you  .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Geaux Tigers!!!!

LSU!!!! LSU!!!! LSU!!!! LSU!!!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Go Alabama!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm glad that mental midget won't play for LSU anymore. I'm about to start throwing stuff. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

1st quarter goes to the tide.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm glad that mental midget won't play for LSU anymore. I'm about to start throwing stuff. :neutral::neutral:


Your boys are not looking so hot on offense so far


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Roll Tide..................


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

I can't see LSU scoring anything at this point. AL will need to fumble or something. With a 9-0 lead, they can sit on it and just play good defense.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Your boys are not looking so hot on offense so far


Pitiful play calling, personnel packages, & a ratard @ QB don't help.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pitiful play calling, personnel packages, & a ratard @ QB don't help.


Dude.....NEVER thought I would actually agree with one of your LSU post, but I do!!!


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like the only difference between this game and one in Nov is tjat the Alabama PK is actually making the FG. And I thought I read somewhere tht this game would actually feature offenses.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Alabama is starting off the 3rd quarter even hotter than the first half.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

End of 3rd *15*-*0*. Dismal offensive stats for the Tigers.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

How pathetic!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Poor LSU, they got a home field game for the National Championship and they can't cross midfield


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Somebody needs to go by Jacobs house and take all sharp objects away from him.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pitiful play calling, personnel packages, & a ratard @ QB don't help.


I think you need to be writing for SNL.....excuses Jacob excuses


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Yawn. What a boring game.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sayonara LSU


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Cowtown said:


> Yawn. What a boring game.


I've got to disagree on that statement. I'm still saying we are watching the best two teams in the nation. For the most part it has been an excellent hard hitting game. 

The reason the offenses haven't put up pinball numbers is the defenses of both teams are just to d.... good.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Pop Top

Does OSU jump ahead of LSU in ranking?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

We got our ass kicked.

Congrats Bama fans, you win!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Pop Top
> 
> Does OSU jump ahead of LSU in ranking?


They won't, but why shouldn't they?


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Turn Out The Light's The Party Is Over!!
Dave Hare


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

You think Les is leaving Jefferson in as punishment to him.

CAn't believe he didn't try Lee.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> They won't, but why shouldn't they?


 
NOt sure but OSU wasn't that impressive against Stanford.

Who knows


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

*21*-*0. Those that criticized Alabama shouldn't be in this game I think have been proven wrong. *


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Saweet. 3 wins in 14 months over the gumps. Geaux Tigers!!!!


 





Jacob Hawkes said:


> Eh, let's start the trash talking early.
> 
> That said, no other team can actually matchup with LSU.





Jacob Hawkes said:


> I can't speak for slingblade, but the better team has a 2 game win streak over the other. The better team wins 3 in a row.








Jacob Hawkes said:


> You know what's harder than beating the gumps twice in 1 season? Beating LSU once.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!!





Jacob Hawkes said:


> No doubt. "This game just set defenses back 60 years!!". :lol::lol:
> 
> By the way, Bobby Jingle bet Louisiana seafood to the gump governor wearing a purple tie in public the day after the game.






Let me know if you would like me to send you any of my recipes for crow


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeff Huntington said:


> You think Les is leaving Jefferson in as punishment to him.
> 
> CAn't believe he didn't try Lee.


You obviously aren't a LSU fan. Thank god the mental midget is gone.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Somewhere up in heaven, the late RTF'er Bob Gutermuth is smiling tonight knowing that his Crimson Tide has won the National Championship....we miss you Bob...enjoy your WIN....

*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> I don't think there is any question that Bama is second best;-)
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that on the BCS selection broadcast that Coach Miles had his family by his side in a room with all the players and Saban was all by himself?





Franco said:


> Heck Jacob, I thought we'd wait till at least Friday to start the trash talking;-)
> 
> I guess with all the Bama and LSU fans pouring into New Orleans today, might as well get the party started now.
> 
> ...





Franco said:


> If Bama gets lucky and wins the game, I'll be the first to congratulate them;-)





Franco said:


> Ignore the jealous troll!


Sure got that avatar changed in a hurry.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Remembering Perkins Great Song -

"We lived our little drama ... I can't forget the glamor ...
Stars Fell on Alabama" Tonight!
(Frank S. Perkins 1934)


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Does this now mean that OSU and Bama share the championship? It is not undisputed!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Thank You Alabama For Shutting Up The Lsu Fans, Players And Country.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

2labs said:


> Thank You Alabama For Shutting Up The Lsu Fans, Players And Country. *AND HERE ON THE RTF*



FIFY.....:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Losthwy said:


> *21*-*0. Those that criticized Alabama shouldn't be in this game I think have been proven wrong. *


I'm thinking LSU shouldn't have been in the game.


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

They weren't!


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

jerod said:


> Does this now mean that OSU and Bama share the championship? It is not undisputed!


You are KIDDING?!?!? Right.....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

to the music: 

Da Dahh Duhh, Hey Tigers,
Da Dahh Duhh, Hey Tigers, 
Da Dahh Duhh, Hey Tigers.......
*WE JUST BEAT THE HELL OUT'A YOU!!!!*

Rah Rah rammer jammer.........ah hell, you suckers heard that so many times you know the rest of the song. or do you leave the stadium too early to hear it.

jacob, at least there is comfort in knowing that if lsu had been awarded 22 points every time they crossed the 50 yard line tonight they would have won!


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

jerod said:


> Does this now mean that OSU and Bama share the championship? It is not undisputed!


Someone please tell me how a team that loses to an UNRANKED team in its final game of the regular season is even be considered for the national title.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Loved it Roseberry!!!

21-0 That is hands down the BEST defensive performace I ever seen at the college level in a championship game.


I guess that ends discussion of a split national title. What did LSU have a total of 92 total yards???

No fluke in this one.. Clearly the best team IS ALABAMA!!!

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

This I can't take away from Alabama clearly the best defensive effort I have ever seen in college football. The strength of the programs in the top 10 this year is probably the best yet to argue for a playoff system. Instead of all of the wasted time on bowls with teams having 4-6 losses we could have been watching a true fight it to the finish over the past month.


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

twenty one - zereaux


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

With out a playoff, we will never know how good OK State is. Could they have beaten Alabama or LSU.... Welll again we will never know.. BCS sucks


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

That was an incredibly dominating performance. Even though they weren't able to score a touchdown until late in the game, Alabama was able to move the ball well on offense, the "honey badger" was pretty much a nonfactor. Special teams - Alabama and obviously a defensive game for the ages. It made me wonder if LSU even had an offense, since the only two games I watched were both against Alabama.

John


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bill Davis said:


> With out a playoff, we will never know how good OK State is. Could they have beaten Alabama or LSU.... Welll again we will never know.. BCS sucks


Watching the game last night, I wanted to see how Stanford's offense would do against that great Alabama defense. Great game though, Alabama made LSU's offense look like a high school team.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> That was an incredibly dominating performance. Even though they weren't able to score a touchdown until late in the game, Alabama was able to move the ball well on offense, the "honey badger" was pretty much a nonfactor. Special teams - Alabama and obviously a defensive game for the ages. It made me wonder if LSU even had an offense, since the only two games I watched were both against Alabama.
> 
> John


Yes, they had a offense, it was ranked 57th in the league.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I've already congratulated the Bama fans on this thread.

To the LSU fans, if there is any consolation to be found in losing, we did go 13 and 0, still won the toughest Conference in the country the SEC and we did beat three of the final five teams in tha AP Poll in Bama, Arkansas and Oregon! And, still set an NCAA record for beating the most ranked teams in a season(8).

We are a young team, most of our starters are returning and we will be back next season!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> I've already congratulated the Bama fans on this thread.
> 
> To the LSU fans, if there is any consolation to be found in losing, we did go 13 and 0, still won the toughest Conference in the country the SEC and we did beat three of the final five teams in tha AP Poll in Bama, Arkansas and Oregon! And, still set an NCAA record for beating the most ranked teams in a season(8).
> 
> We are a young team, most of our starters are returning and we will be back next season!


And they had one loss just like Alabama and OSU while laying an egg in the National Championship game against a team they should have lost to earlier in the year.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I will also congratulate Alabama.

See y'all next year


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> And they had one loss just like Alabama and OSU while laying an egg in the National Championship game against a team they should have lost to earlier in the year.


Just can't shake that jealous bone of yours, can you?

At least we didn't get beat by an unranked Iowa St team!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> Just can't shake that jealous bone of yours, can you?
> 
> At least we didn't get beat by an unranked Iowa St team!


Did *"WE"* play them???

Just askin'.......




*RK*


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> Just can't shake that jealous bone of yours, can you?
> 
> At least we didn't get beat by an unranked Iowa St team!


Once again Yanko, I don't have a team in this deal. Just a dislike for the BCS.

You continue to show that you are as gracious in losing as you were in whining er winning. 

One down and two to go regards,


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Once again Yanko, I don't have a team in this deal. Just a dislike for the BCS.
> 
> You continue to show that you are as gracious in losing as you were in whining er winning.
> 
> One down and two to go regards,


Funny that RTF has had a BCS Nat'l Champ thread for the last 5 seasons and you pick an all SEC game to attack the BCS. You are not very good at fibbing;-)

I haven't whined, congratulated the Bama fans and have no idea what one down, two to go means!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> Funny that RTF has had a BCS Nat'l Champ thread for the last 5 seasons and you pick an all SEC game to attack the BCS. You are not very good at fibbing;-)
> 
> I haven't whined, congratulated the Bama fans and have no idea what one down, two to go means!


That's not a fib, Sir. This years all SEC game is one of the problems with the BSC "system". Alabama should not have been given the opportunity to play in the game when they had already lost to LSU and did not win their conference.To me that is a real problem with the BCS.

Can't figure out what "One down and two to go" means? Wait for it. It's going to be a rough year.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

A ticket to the BCS game. $1500
Eating in NOLA restaurants $1000

Listening to LSU talk about Bama not deserving to be in the game, how it was a home game for LSU (Bama 17-4-1 in LA against LSU since 1970), how the Honey Badger was the greatest thing since sliced bread, how much self-inflicted stupidity the Tigahs had "overcome" this year (bar fights, apartments paid for, smoking fake pot), watching your punter talk mess after kicking a ball, and watching one of your d-linemen put a finger in the face of our placekicker - Not worth a flip


Watching Bama pull LSU's pants down in public last night, complete multiple passes over HB, and generally kick LSU's rear end in their town

PRICELESS! Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

In all fairness, do any of the LSU folks here know what was going on with your team last night? Their body language was terrible, and I have never seen an LSU team that listless. It looked like there was more to the story.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

From a football standpoint, Alabama concocted the perfect game plan and LSU seemed to oblige them..what dumbfound me is that Les Miles/staff didnt seem to make any adjustments and seemed to keep waiting for JJ to pull their behinds out of the funk...with the exception of the TD run, LSU shut down TR, just dont think they expected the Bama QB to play such a solid game


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

KNorman said:


> I will also congratulate Alabama.
> 
> See y'all next year


Maybe twice.

It's real football the first time these two powerhouse teams play and getting to look forward to it again's twice as nice, regardless the outcome.

*Roll Tide!* - Franco, you should've known better but thanks for the classy acknowledgement. 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> In all fairness, do any of the LSU folks here know what was going on with your team last night? Their body language was terrible, and I have never seen an LSU team that listless. It looked like there was more to the story.


I addressed it last night & was told I was "Making excuses". Sadly I knew what plays were being run by your team & bitching about the personnel packages we had in. My advice fell on deaf ears.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I addressed it last night & was told I was "Making excuses". Sadly I knew what plays were being run by your team & bitching about the personnel packages we had in. My advice fell on deaf ears.


It is probably an "excuse," much like you would say it would be an excuse if I said Bama didn't play very well on November 5. However, no question that something was going on with LSU last night. They did not look like themselves. It almost looked like they thought Bama was going to just roll over in front of their machine. 

I will be honest and say that I am not looking forward to seeing Mettenberger (ostensibly an actual QB with no head issues) take the field next year. You guys might be scary good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Not true. Y'all missed FGs in the 1st game, we had pitiful play calling, personnel packages, & a mental midget @ QB. Luckily slingblade can't run him on the field again. Good riddance & then some. 

By the way, Congrats on the win to the gump fans that are here. That wasn't a game @ all. That was ownage.

As far as next year, we should be better than this year. That DL & secondary is going to be sick. The big loses on D are Ryan Baker & Mo Claiborne. On offense, we should be able to throw the ball all over the place & run it too. I'm curious if Greg Studrawa AKA "Stud The Dud" knows that Shep still plays for LSU. Unreal how badly his talents have been wasted in The BR.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> . LSU and Bama will be ranked 1 and 2 in next year's preseason polls.


Actually, it is LSU and USC ranked 1 and 2 next year. with Georgia and Alabama 3 and 4. SEC does have five teams in the top 10 too


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Zman1001 said:


> Actually, it is LSU and USC ranked 1 and 2 next year. with Georgia and Alabama 3 and 4. SEC does have five teams in the top 10 too


Five please explain?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Five please explain?


(1)LSU, (2)Georgia, (3)Alabama, (4)South Carolina, (5)Arkansas

Remember, this is directly related to pre-season rankings next year..........not end of season rankings for this year.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Bama loses a lot on defense, but we will return a lot on offense, including 4 of 5 OL starters. It is widely rumored that Barrett Jones, the Outland Trophy, will move to center for next year with Cyrus Kouandjio stepping in at left tackle, so our OL should be pretty strong barring injury. 

And if AJ keeps improving and gaining the trust of the coaching staff, we might have an offense that nobody wants to fool with. We're never going to be confused with Ok State, but just a little bit of passing mixed in with a power running game is hard to handle.

In short, Bama and LSU are both going to be really good again next year. See you in BR, and save me a place at George's or Pyrrain's.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

RookieTrainer said:


> We're never going to be confused with Ok State, but just a little bit of passing mixed in with a power running game is hard to handle.
> 
> .


Isn't that what you had this year?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

logically:

if....HONEY BADGER takes what HONEY BADGER wants....(we have been told this over and over)

then....HONEY BADGER must have gone to the stadium last night WANTING AN A$$ KICKIN'.....

'CAUSE THAT'S WHAT HE TOOK!

this "gump" is through talking smack, i was in serious doubt alabama would win this game. lsu is an epic team that had an epic season and their kids had a bad day.

usc preseason number 1? who votes on this stuff? if that is true i gotta figure notre dame is preseason number 2! does lane kiffin not remind you of the smart a$$ puke you used to beat the hell out of in third grade. takes his daddy with him everywhere he goes. i cannot wait to see tennessee get the trojans in a bowl game!!!! i can see it now.......orange grass trapped simultaneously between eleven facemasks and garnet headgears. TOUCHDOWN VOLS!!(i can't believe i typed touchdown vols)


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

So when is the rubber match for the natty?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Q: for you SEC fans...could any of you envision a realignment within the conference so that the top two teams from the conference dont knock each other off until at least the conference championship...it looks like Ala/LSU/AUB/Fla...and then the rest of the conference


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> Q: for you SEC fans...could any of you envision a realignment within the conference so that the top two teams from the conference dont knock each other off until at least the conference championship...it looks like Ala/LSU/AUB/Fla...and then the rest of the conference


 
Don't be so quick to throw ARK out. You weren't one of those announcers at the cotton bowl singing KSU all night were you?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Q: for you SEC fans...could any of you envision a realignment within the conference so that the top two teams from the conference dont knock each other off until at least the conference championship...it looks like Ala/LSU/AUB/Fla...and then the rest of the conference


That will never happen, just because the top two are in the same division now does not mean they will always be a the top.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

road kill said:


> Did *"WE"* play them???
> 
> Just askin'.......
> 
> ...


Just askin'......
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79484&page=4 see post 147

just postin
Congratulations Bama.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Losthwy said:


> Just askin'......
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79484&page=4 see post 147
> 
> just postin
> Congratulations Bama.




So what, I'll post how I please.
Don't like it??
Put me on ignore!!

If Chris tells me I'm doing something wrong, that's one thing, anyone else complaining is another matter entirely.

*Just sayin'.......*


*RK*

PS......for those of you annoyed or that don't quite understand, "Just askin'" means it is a rhetorical question, "Just sayin"" denotes sarcasm (since it is so hard to clearly detect on the internet).

*Just tryin' to help.........*


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> Q: for you SEC fans...could any of you envision a realignment within the conference so that the top two teams from the conference dont knock each other off until at least the conference championship...it looks like Ala/LSU/AUB/Fla...and then the rest of the conference[/QUOT
> 
> No. Whos to say the best two teams in the sec will be from the same division next year??


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Don't be so quick to throw ARK out. You weren't one of those announcers at the cotton bowl singing KSU all night were you?


Nope only pulled for KSU when they played A&M...


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

roseberry said:


> logically:
> 
> if....HONEY BADGER takes what HONEY BADGER wants....(we have been told this over and over)
> 
> ...


I got a kick out of the way ESPN handled the Lane Kiffin thing, heck Lou Holtz seemed to be missing from ESPN the whole time Kiffon was being thrown under the bus. Who better to talk about the Kiffon situation than Lou Holtz who did the exact same thing. As far as who is preseason #1 or #2, does anyone really care?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Don't be so quick to throw ARK out. You weren't one of those announcers at the cotton bowl singing KSU all night were you?


I know! My wife went to Arkansas back when Lou Holtz was the coach, they played Texas for the National Championship and President Nixon flew into the game. Watching this game we couldn't believe how the announcers and commentators, before, during and after the game just kept harping on how great Kansas State was. It was like Arkansas wasn't even there, except as a foil for the mighty KSU.

John


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Q: for you SEC fans...could any of you envision a realignment within the conference so that the top two teams from the conference dont knock each other off until at least the conference championship...it looks like Ala/LSU/AUB/Fla...and then the rest of the conference


Nah...nothing stays constant; other than the SEC's dominance. ;-) It wasn't too long ago that the SEC East dominated (UF, UT and UGA) and the West was the doormat within the conference.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I would like to see them rotate the "permanent" team from the other division. 

Every year, LSU has to face Florida. Don't get me wrong, I love playing Florida...but it makes me wonder, who drew Vandy and Kentucky ?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Hew said:


> Nah...nothing stays constant; other than the SEC's dominance.


Very true. They have won 9 of the National Championships in the last 20 years, including the last 6. And this is coming from Florida State fan.

P.S I would of loved to see a 4 team playoff this year. Instead of waiting 5 weeks to see one meaningful game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> No. Who's to say the best two teams in the sec will be from the same division next year??


LSU/Georgia next year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

KNorman said:


> I would like to see them rotate the "permanent" team from the other division.
> 
> Every year, LSU has to face Florida. Don't get me wrong, I love playing Florida...but it makes me wonder, who drew Vandy and Kentucky ?


LSU/gayturds
AU/Georgia
gumps/UT
SC/ARKY
Ole Miss/Vandy
STATE/KY


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU/Georgia next year.


i didn't hear that mark richt got fired? lsu...maybe?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Is there anyone here who played college football??
If so, when and where??

Just curious........


*RK*


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats to the Bama Folks...You gave us (LSU) an official ASS WHIPPIN'!! I didn't like it but that's the way it is!


Congrats to LSU on a 13-1 season pretty damn good if you ask me and also as far as the record goes (for this year) LSU and Bama are tied but Bama got it done when it counted! (just had to throw that in there)

Happy New Year Er'body

and

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> Very true. They have won 9 of the National Championships in the last 20 years, including the last 6. And this is coming from Florida State fan.
> 
> P.S I would of loved to see a 4 team playoff this year. Instead of waiting 5 weeks to see one meaningful game.


We will have a playoff plus 1 system by the 2014 season! It's already being discussed. All major Conferences must agree.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

football season is a lot like waterfowl season in Texas, it starts way too early,and the regular season ends too soon, with way too long of a gap between the conference championships and the bowl games...We dont need all the games in the Sept heat, would rather see them in Dec and only two weeks to prepare for a major bowl game, not a whole month


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

How ya xpect dem tigers to win? Deys can't even spel *GO*.
Sign F. Gump


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Franco said:


> We will have a playoff plus 1 system by the 2014 season! It's already being discussed.* All major Conferences must agree*.


Ya mean both the East and West SEC?:twisted: 
Of course Vandy doesn't get a vote.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

ducks_n_bucks01 said:


> Too bad we will never know who the best two teams are this year. Wow, just imagine the ratings for the rematch that will be just as exciting as sloth wrestling.


Ratings came out, 3rd worst rating since the BCS began, down 8% from last year, one sloth was a no show.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> Is there anyone here who played college football??
> If so, when and where??
> 
> Just curious........
> ...


Relevance to this discussion?

Has anyone on POTUS ever been elected to any office at any level?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Relevance to this discussion?
> 
> Has anyone on POTUS ever been elected to any office at any level?


Marvin....


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

EdA said:


> Relevance to this discussion?
> 
> Has anyone on POTUS ever been elected to any office at any level?


Just askin', just sayin or just curious Ed? LOL

Sorry RK we love you regardless.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> Sorry RK we love you regardless.


Don't you mean irregardless?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Dman said:


> Don't you mean irregardless?


Thank you Mr. D for correcting my sordid use of the English language. Indeed it is irregardless. I did air? Or did my dog air? Or I err? Two more pints and I'll have it figured out. Just....never mind.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

As a matter of fact, "irregardless" is sort of a made up word meaning "regardless". 

http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/irregardless.aspx

Today's topic is irregardless.

Hi, Grammar Girl. I'm an English teacher in Boston, Massachusetts, and I am freaking out. One of my students tells me that irregardless is now a word, and apparently it's been added to some dictionaries. Can you clear this up for me. This is serious panic time.

In the immortal words of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy: Don't panic. Irregardless is a word, but it's not a proper word, and your student's assertion that it's in some dictionaries is a great opportunity to talk about the different kind of dictionaries and the different kind of entries in dictionaries.

-more-


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> Relevance to this discussion?
> 
> Has anyone on POTUS ever been elected to any office at any level?


Why, yes Ed, a few on POTUS have run for, been elected to or appointed to political office as well as worked for candidates running.

Now, back to football.
Have any of you played or coached at the collegiate level?

Just curious..........

Stan b


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

mngundog said:


> Ratings came out, 3rd worst rating since the BCS began, down 8% from last year, one sloth was a no show.


I don't think that was a huge shock. It is likely more a function of two teams from the same region of the country playing than the fact that it was a rematch. The BCS was created to put the two best teams on the field; not guarantee ESPN a ratings windfall. It's not the system's fault that Midwesterners would rather flog their lutefisks than watch quality football, or that PAC 12 fans would rather chase flashlight beams on the floor than tune it to two teams that know how to tackle.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hew said:


> I don't think that was a huge shock. It is likely more a function of two teams from the same region of the country playing than the fact that it was a rematch. The BCS was created to put the two best teams on the field; not guarantee ESPN a ratings windfall. It's not the system's fault that Midwesterners would rather flog their lutefisks than watch quality football, or that PAC 12 fans would rather chase flashlight beams on the floor than tune it to two teams that know how to tackle.


The BCS system was NOT created to put the two best teams, it was created to make the most money for the NCAA, when the numbers fall and it appears a playoff system will bring in more money than the bowl system it will change. Its easier to tackle when the opposing team has no offense.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> In all fairness, do any of the LSU folks here know what was going on with your team last night? Their body language was terrible, and I have never seen an LSU team that listless. It looked like there was more to the story.


Local sports radio host said he saw the LSU quarterback at Harrah's late Thursday night or actually Friday morning at the dice table. The host has interviewed the qb before so he walked up to him and spoke to him.

The host said on air "Frankly when he looked at me and spoke he seemed as confused as he looked in the game Monday" . 

I wonder how many Bama players were at the casino in that condition?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Local sports radio host said he saw the LSU quarterback at Harrah's late Thursday night or actually Friday morning at the dice table. The host has interviewed the qb before so he walked up to him and spoke to him.
> 
> The host said on air "Frankly when he looked at me and spoke he seemed as confused as he looked in the game Monday" .
> 
> I wonder how many Bama players were at the casino in that condition?


That is interesting.

Today at the watercooler the discussion was brought up;

How was LSU the favorite the day before the game, and suddenly over night AL became the favorite?

What happened to make the money shift that big??

stan b


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Local sports radio host said he saw the LSU quarterback at Harrah's late Thursday night or actually Friday morning at the dice table. The host has interviewed the qb before so he walked up to him and spoke to him.
> 
> The host said on air "Frankly when he looked at me and spoke he seemed as confused as he looked in the game Monday" .
> 
> I wonder how many Bama players were at the casino in that condition?


Here is my take on the disaster that was Monday night's;

The LSU Offense had their asses kicked! J Jefferson was way too nervous and Miles was banking on what worked in the first meeting and that was running the Option Play. LSU's O line was manhandled and though the Defense played well enough to win, by the middle of the 4th Q they gave up knowing the O couldn't do anything. Putting J Lee in the game wouldn't have changed anything.

As an LSU fans, I don't think that I am alone in thinking that we were all surprised at going 13 - 0 with the QB's we had on the team.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> Here is my take on the disaster that was Monday night's;
> 
> The LSU Offense had their asses kicked! J Jefferson was way too nervous and Miles was banking on what worked in the first meeting and that was running the Option Play. LSU's O line was manhandled and though the Defense played well enough to win, by the middle of the 4th Q they gave up knowing the O couldn't do anything. Putting J Lee in the game wouldn't have changed anything.
> 
> As an LSU fans, I don't think that I am alone in thinking that we were all surprised at going 13 - 0 with the QB's we had on the team.


What disaster? You got the match up you wanted and got your arse kicked.The defense did not play well enough to win. They gave up 21 points to a team with a tremendous defense. The Honey Badger must have been in the casino as well.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

road kill said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> Today at the watercooler the discussion was brought up;
> 
> ...


rk,
here is how it works:
food stamp cards and government assistance come out in alabama on the third. most alabamians, still hung over from new years can't get to the check-into-cash store until the fourth. then the entire state's cigarettes and beer must be purchased for the month on the fourth. a three day drunk follows this process! subsequent that alabamians generally woke up and went to church on sunday the 8th. after church the sunday paper said lsu is favored and the over/under is 40. the rent is due with late fees on the tenth and the check is spent.....what to do? sunday evening alabamians call the neighborhood money men and sell their ebt cards for 50 cents on the dollar. monday morning the day of the game, alabamians call their bookies and put the wad on bama and under. bama wins so half the rent gets paid and you buy enough beer to celebrate.......then i wake up this morning and type out how i spent the first half of january for the good people on the rtf!!!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Roseberry, funny and depressingly accurate.

I am hearing that there was a bet made Sunday night by an Alabama alum that had two commas in it. Some are actually going as far as saying it was $10 million.

Take that for what it is worth, which is not much.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

mngundog said:


> The BCS system was NOT created to put the two best teams, it was created to make the most money for the NCAA, when the numbers fall and it appears a playoff system will bring in more money than the bowl system it will change. Its easier to tackle when the opposing team has no offense.


It was created to put the two best teams together in such a way that the schools control the proceeds, unlike the basketball tournament where the NCAA controls the money. The schools know they let that billion dollar baby get away, and they don't intend to let this one get away from them.

You'll see a playoff the moment after the schools figure out how to control the money from that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Went to eat Grandy's with the gf after we left the hospital & Barkevious Mingo was in there. Randomness on a Wednesday.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Roseberry, funny and depressingly accurate.
> 
> I am hearing that there was a bet made Sunday night by an Alabama alum that had two commas in it. Some are actually going as far as saying it was $10 million.
> 
> Take that for what it is worth, which is not much.


highly unlikely that it was bet by conventional means, because there wasnt that much bet to offset anyone absorbing that kind of loss...but it makes for some interesting urban legend


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> highly unlikely that it was bet by conventional means, because there wasnt that much bet to offset anyone absorbing that kind of loss...but it makes for some interesting urban legend


Bon, how do you explain such a HUGE shift so quickly??


*RK*


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

mngundog said:


> The BCS system was NOT created to put the two best teams, it was created to make the most money for the NCAA, when the numbers fall and it appears a playoff system will bring in more money than the bowl system it will change.


If you're going to be a gloomy-gus cynic, at least be a factually correct gloomy-gus cynic...the NCAA has nothing to do with the BCS system. ;-) 

I don't know why there's any hub-bub about a college football playoff system. We already have one...inter-league play in the SEC.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

road kill said:


> Bon, how do you explain such a HUGE shift so quickly??
> 
> 
> *RK*


LSU was what they call a false favorite, and the bettors kept hitting the Bama side, by the time the LV oddsmaking services made the adjustments and recommended changing the line,it was too late..there had to have been some "wise guy" money coming in late, but highly doubt the 10M amount...the oddsmakers like many fans got this game wrong


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hew said:


> If you're going to be a gloomy-gus cynic, at least be a factually correct gloomy-gus cynic...the NCAA has nothing to do with the BCS system. ;-)
> 
> I don't know why there's any hub-bub about a college football playoff system. We already have one...inter-league play in the SEC.


Not a cynic, just pointing out what you missed, the system isn't about putting the two best teams on the field its about making money, nothing more nothing less. Its funny the last 4 times the SEC went out and attempted to play against USC those teams got stomped. If I got beat 70-17 and then 50-14 I'd never come after the big dog again.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Roseberry, funny and depressingly accurate.
> 
> I am hearing that there was a bet made Sunday night by an Alabama alum that had two commas in it. Some are actually going as far as saying it was $10 million.
> 
> Take that for what it is worth, which is not much.


Wow, I was all fired up. Its poker night and I get to collect the dollar I bet with my CoonArse friend tonight. But now all I'll be able to think of is the guy who hit it big.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Honestly, the game played out about like I thought it would. I e-mailed my brother before the game and picked Bama to win 28-10. (Admittedly, I thought a couple of Bama's FG's would be TD's. One would have been if that bonehead hadn't dropped the ball on the goal line.) Bama outplayed LSU in every phase in the previous game as they basically left 19 points on the field in that one. Jordan Jefferson has never been even a mediocre QB so I'm really sort of surprised folks didn't see this coming. He has always been one to make just idiotic decisions when pressured. I believe had Miles said nothing then started Lee, things may have been different as the offense Bama schemed for would not have been the one they initially faced. Lee is a more composed QB and could have hit some passes early in the game and kept the chains moving, I believe. I also considered the Georgia game in which UGA, despite losing, still had more yards than LSU and could have easily gone into halftime up 21/28-0 over LSU had UGA receivers not dropped two sure TD's and several critical 3rd down passes. UGA also turned the ball over inside its own 40 three times and dropped three easy interceptions that were gifts from Jefferson. Given those things and that even UGA held LSU to no first downs in the first half, I knew Bama would thump LSU if Miles started mistake-prone Jefferson. Let's be honest, LSU's offense was average at best all season. LSU's defense is what created points for their offense. They wore down the opposing teams' defenses by constantly making their offenses go three and out. In the second halves, LSU started scoring almost by default against exhausted defenses. What's scary to me is that Bama will have just as much talent next season. Eddie Lacy will pick up right where Trent Richardson left off.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

mngundog said:


> Not a cynic, just pointing out what you missed, the system isn't about putting the two best teams on the field its about making money, nothing more nothing less. Its funny the last 4 times the SEC went out and attempted to play against USC those teams got stomped. If I got beat 70-17 and then 50-14 I'd never come after the big dog again.


Not buying it. One-third of the BCS ranking is based on computer analysis of strength of schedule. By the way, are you talking about the same USC that lost this year to 6-7 Arizona State by 21 points? LSU thumped the strongest team in the PAC 12 in Oregon. The big reason many of the big non-conference games have been cancelled, and this has been widely reported, is with the expansion of the SEC, PAC 12, and Big 10, just winning the conference title is hard enough. UGA and Oregon recently cancelled a multi-year agreement that was to start 2015 due to this as well as the financial losses that would result due to ever increasing travel costs.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

J. Walker said:


> Not buying it. One-third of the BCS ranking is based on computer analysis of strength of schedule. *By the way, are you talking about the same USC that lost this year to 6-7 Arizona State by 21 points? LSU thumped the strongest team in the PAC 12 in Oregon.* The big reason many of the big non-conference games have been cancelled, and this has been widely reported, is with the expansion of the SEC, PAC 12, and Big 10, just winning the conference title is hard enough. UGA and Oregon recently cancelled a multi-year agreement that was to start 2015 due to this as well as the financial losses that would result due to ever increasing travel costs.


The same USC team that lost to Stanford in triple overtime, like LSU also beat Oregon and beat UCLA 50-0. I would have loved to see USC play LSU, maybe next year. I think Alabama would beat USC, but LSU not so much.

John


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

my comments in* bold*...



mngundog said:


> Not a cynic, just pointing out what you missed, the system isn't about putting the two best teams on the field its about making money, nothing more nothing less. *And they make money by giving the fans what they want to see...the two best teams in the country playing each other. But if you want to contend the tail wags the dog that's ok, too. *Its funny the last 4 times the SEC went out and attempted to play against USC those teams got stomped. If I got beat 70-17 and then 50-14 I'd never come after the big dog again. * I guess you and the Arkansas AD are in agreement...never play USC when they're at the height of their cheating; nothing good can come of it. The rest of the SEC isn't exactly trembling at the thought of USC, though. USC has played 8 SEC teams. They have a winning record against 4. *


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hew said:


> my comments in* bold*...


If we really want to talk about cheating, we should really talk to Cecil Newton.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> highly unlikely that it was bet by conventional means, because there wasnt that much bet to offset anyone absorbing that kind of loss...but it makes for some interesting urban legend


I don't bet and don't know much about it, so I assume you are right. It is a great story, regardless of whether it's true.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

mngundog said:


> If we really want to talk about cheating, we should really talk to Cecil Newton.


As an Alabama fan, I second this wholeheartedly. 

Of course, if you are a MN basketball fan, you might want to be careful throwing rocks.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

mngundog said:


> If we really want to talk about cheating, we should really talk to Cecil Newton.


Pastor Newton a cheater? I'm shocked, chagrined and aghast.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/blog/pac12/post/_/id/1529/usc-vs-sec-not-happening-anytime-soon

Too bad, hopefully LSU, Alabama or Florida and USC are unbeaten at year's end 2012.

BTW I love the smoking-baby avatar


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/pac12/post/_/id/1529/usc-vs-sec-not-happening-anytime-soon
> 
> Too bad, hopefully LSU, Alabama or Florida and USC are unbeaten at year's end 2012.


UF and USC played a home and home back in the early 80's. It was wild to see the Trojans on Florida Field; just as it was cool seeing the Gators in the Colliseum. If the playoff people get their way we'll likely never again see a USC/SEC regular season matchup as there's only so much room in the season for conference play AND a playoff...meaning non-conference home-and-home series will be pretty limited.

ps...whenever I see one of your posts I think of USC football. Any chance....?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Hew said:


> ps...whenever I see one of your posts I think of USC football. Any chance....?


No, just a coincidence, but my Dad also named John Robinson graduated from USC in 1949, and my uncle Ronnie played for USC in the fifties, my aunt Dorothy also went to USC in forties. Needless to say I grew up a huge Trojan fan, even went to games as a todler to watch my Uncle Ronnie play. We were also huge Rams fans back in the day, so we always rooted for Coach John Robinson who, though I don't know him personally, I know people who know him and they say he's the nicest guy in the world. Must be the name.

John


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

xRams and xUSC Coach Robinson is pursuing one of his passions, coaching high school football!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Franco said:


> xRams and xUSC Coach Robinson is pursuing one of his passions, coaching high school football!


That's what I like about him, to him it's all about the teaching. The late-great George Allen was the same way.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> That's what I like about him, to him it's all about the teaching. The late-great George Allen was the same way.


In my best Jim Mora "Playoffs" voice, "George Allen? You talking George Allen?"


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> In my best Jim Mora "Playoffs" voice, "George Allen? You talking George Allen?"



Yep, one of my all time favorite coaches
http://www.profootballhof.com/hof/member.aspx?PLAYER_ID=14


http://www.nytimes.com/1991/01/01/o...ead-at-72-led-redskins-to-super-bowl-vii.html
Like John Robinson, he came out of retirement to coach kids, he certainly didn't need the money. Ironic that he died from a bad cold after being doused by icewater ("we couldn't afford Gatorade") after a big season ending win. His players always loved the guy, though he was corny and eccentric.

John


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> In my best Jim Mora "Playoffs" voice, "George Allen? You talking George Allen?"


:lol: The same George Allen that burned out his starters trying to win preseason games?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Billy Gonzales (Was LSU's WR coach & Passing game coordinator.) takes OC job @ Illinois. Rueben might go pro as could Shep. This team is blowing up if that happens. I can't say I'd fault them.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

For all you guys in favor of a playoff:

I've heard alot of talk on sports radio and in the web about the "big wigs" getting together and discussing the potential of a play off system. I've heard request of the plus 1 model. With just taking the top 4 teams and having a playoff with those regardless if they were in the same conference or even champions of their conference ( i would be fine with that). I've also heard alot of ppl talk and say the plus one model needs to include the Top 4 and have a disclaimer that you have to be a conference champion or cant have more than 1 team from the same conference in the playoff.. My issue with that is(regardless of the dis-claimer included): for example i'll make up a end of season top 8 ---. 1)LSU 2)OREGON 3)OKST 4)AL 5)USC 6)OK)7ARK 8)clemson

With the disclaimer you would have 1,2,3 in the playoff.. But teams 4,5,6,7 would be dropped out right away for either being in the same conference or not being conference champion. And it would give the go ahead to a clemson team that was conference champion and probably had a weaker schedule and worst record at end of the yr....Whats yals thought.. Guru's of the playoff...?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

TDB87 said:


> For all you guys in favor of a playoff:
> 
> I've heard alot of talk on sports radio and in the web about the "big wigs" getting together and discussing the potential of a play off system. I've heard request of the plus 1 model. With just taking the top 4 teams and having a playoff with those regardless if they were in the same conference or even champions of their conference ( i would be fine with that). I've also heard alot of ppl talk and say the plus one model needs to include the Top 4 and have a disclaimer that you have to be a conference champion or cant have more than 1 team from the same conference in the playoff.. My issue with that is(regardless of the dis-claimer included): for example i'll make up a end of season top 8 ---. 1)LSU 2)OREGON 3)OKST 4)AL 5)USC 6)OK)7ARK 8)clemson
> 
> With the disclaimer you would have 1,2,3 in the playoff.. But teams 4,5,6,7 would be dropped out right away for either being in the same conference or not being conference champion. And it would give the go ahead to a clemson team that was conference champion and probably had a weaker schedule and worst record at end of the yr....Whats yals thought.. Guru's of the playoff...?


That wouldn't be perfect, but far better than what we have now.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

The straight up plus one would be ok.... or the one with the disclaimer??


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

TDB87 said:


> The straight up plus one would be ok.... or the one with the disclaimer??


The second option. I realise with that system in place this year, Alabama wouldn't have been able to show how much better a team they were than LSU, but that would be the consequence of dropping the ball (so to speak), during their regular season match up.

John


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Shep put his name in to go pro. Good luck.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> The second option. I realise with that system in place this year, Alabama wouldn't have been able to show how much better a team they were than LSU, but that would be the consequence of dropping the ball (so to speak), during their regular season match up.
> 
> John


Would you prefer it over the First option?
And you dont think the second option would have more complaints than the current BCS?

What yall others think?


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Shep put his name in to go pro. Good luck.



what round is he projected in?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Shep put his name in to go pro. Good luck.



He was in for all of what THREE plays in the game, pretty obvious he doesnt fit into Miles plans, its a shame considering how highly touted he was when recruited...seems like all the major programs all have that one player who is a five star blue chipper, that just doesnt work out...you guys had Perriloux and Sheppard, and we had Gatorade POY G.Gilbert


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

TDB87 said:


> For all you guys in favor of a playoff:
> 
> I've heard alot of talk on sports radio and in the web about the "big wigs" getting together and discussing the potential of a play off system. I've heard request of the plus 1 model. With just taking the top 4 teams and having a playoff with those regardless if they were in the same conference or even champions of their conference ( i would be fine with that). I've also heard alot of ppl talk and say the plus one model needs to include the Top 4 and have a disclaimer that you have to be a conference champion or cant have more than 1 team from the same conference in the playoff.. My issue with that is(regardless of the dis-claimer included): for example i'll make up a end of season top 8 ---. 1)LSU 2)OREGON 3)OKST 4)AL 5)USC 6)OK)7ARK 8)clemson
> 
> With the disclaimer you would have 1,2,3 in the playoff.. But teams 4,5,6,7 would be dropped out right away for either being in the same conference or not being conference champion. And it would give the go ahead to a clemson team that was conference champion and probably had a weaker schedule and worst record at end of the yr....Whats yals thought.. Guru's of the playoff...?


The whole point of having a playoff system is to find out a true #1, 2009 ended the season with 5 undefeateds, a 4 team playoff is not enough, especially if you include a few teams from the same conference.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

TDB87 said:


> Would you prefer it over the First option?
> And you dont think the second option would have more complaints than the current BCS?
> 
> What yall others think?


I don't know if the minutes from today's meetings are available. What I undersatnd is that the conferences do not agree on a playoffs system yet, but that they should have one in place by July's meetings that would go into effect for the 2013 or 2014 season.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

mngundog said:


> The whole point of having a playoff system is to find out a true #1, 2009 ended the season with 5 undefeateds, a 4 team playoff is not enough, especially if you include a few teams from the same conference.


ok well obviously you proved one point. That even with progress in the direction of a playoff ppl are still not happy. 

There is no way it will ever jump from a BCS to a 8 10 or 12 team playoff....


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

TDB87 said:


> ok well obviously you proved one point. That even with progress in the direction of a playoff ppl are still not happy.
> 
> *There is no way it will ever jump from a BCS to a 8 10 or 12 team playoff....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> what round is he projected in?


I'm not sure. I'd guess 3rd but that's just off his talent. It's a damn shame how the ratards couldn't get an elite talent involved throughout his career. Atleast Gary Crowton tried to involve him. Stud The Dud should be drug out in the street & shot for his crap this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> He was in for all of what THREE plays in the game, pretty obvious he doesnt fit into Miles plans, its a shame considering how highly touted he was when recruited...seems like all the major programs all have that one player who is a five star blue chipper, that just doesnt work out...you guys had Perriloux and Sheppard, and we had Gatorade POY G.Gilbert


3 plays. He was never given a chance to be a QB or wildcat option @ LSU like he was promised. He recruited heavily for LSU his Sr. year in HS & 3 plays in a BCS Nat Champ Game is how he was repaid.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

TDB87 said:


> ok well obviously you proved one point. That even with progress in the direction of a playoff ppl are still not happy.
> 
> There is no way it will ever jump from a BCS to a 8 10 or 12 team playoff....


Don't know why a 8 game playoff can't happen, the way it stands now most teams have a couple give-me games and then a month off without playing football.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

mngundog said:


> Don't know why a 8 game playoff can't happen, the way it stands now most teams have a couple give-me games and then a month off without playing football.


The closest analogy that I see to this issue is the healthcare system problems. The reason that no better system is adopted or even seriously discussed is that you would have to blow up the current one and rebuild it to get it "right" and the moneyed powers that be will just not let that happen, they have too much at stake. so we'll get a less perfect half hearted version instead, the "plus one". Ten years from now after Boise state has still not won a championship and has been left out of the 4 seeded teams numerous times the rumbling will start anew. It will grow after the Ohio State has lost three straight BCS finals to SEC teams until finally they will expand it to an eight team playoff with guarantees to the SEC, Big 10 (or 16), the Big 12 (or 8) and PAC 12 (or 16) to have at least one participant. Notre Dame will be guaranteed a spot if they win at least 6 games. Of course the remaining spots will go to the 3 highest ranked (BCS formula) teams not already in which will mean at least 2, sometimes all 3, of these will go SEC teams. Boise will usually get squeezed out so after a few years the rumbling will start again. Meanwhile Divisions FCS, II, III and the NAIA will continue to have playoffs under formats that apparently work fine.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

It has been reported that the LSU team can NOT get out of New Orleans.


Evidently someone painted a 50 yard line in front of the bus!!!!:razz:











*RK*


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

mngundog said:


> Don't know why a 8 game playoff can't happen, the way it stands now most teams have a couple give-me games and then a month off without playing football.


At least you acknowledge the truth that with a playoff the regular season schedule will be reduced (as it is in the lower division football programs). However, the "gimme" games are crucial to the survival of both the team giving the beating and the team getting the beating. The team giving the beating gets to keep all of the revenue from the game without having to share with their conference. That extra home game of unshared revenue is HUGE...not just the gate, but concessions, parking, hotels, etc. The team getting the beating also makes a windfall...with many teams making more for one Saturday beatdown than they will for the entire rest of the season. Here's a article showing what Auburn pays its sacraficial lambs: http://www.decaturdaily.com/stories/Auburn-will-pony-up-2425-million-to-play,52468 Take away "gimme" games and tell me where Lousiana-Monroe finds another way to earn a million dollars? I've read articles contending that the lower tier D1 schools will be run out of business without that type of revenue; and not just their football programs but all of their athletic teams.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hew said:


> At least you acknowledge the truth that with a playoff the regular season schedule will be reduced (as it is in the lower division football programs). However, the "gimme" games are crucial to the survival of both the team giving the beating and the team getting the beating. The team giving the beating gets to keep all of the revenue from the game without having to share with their conference. That extra home game of unshared revenue is HUGE...not just the gate, but concessions, parking, hotels, etc. The team getting the beating also makes a windfall...with many teams making more for one Saturday beatdown than they will for the entire rest of the season. Here's a article showing what Auburn pays its sacraficial lambs: http://www.decaturdaily.com/stories/Auburn-will-pony-up-2425-million-to-play,52468 Take away "gimme" games and tell me where Lousiana-Monroe finds another way to earn a million dollars? I've read articles contending that the lower tier D1 schools will be run out of business without that type of revenue; and not just their football programs but all of their athletic teams.


At least you finally acknowledge it all about the money. You could skip the conference championship game, you could skip a giveme game, or you could not skip any games and still have a eight team playoff. Nothing saying you have to cut games however I mentioned it because it comes up we playoffs get discussed. It was 5 weeks between when LSU played their conference title game and the championship game, in a 8 team playoff you would need to play 3 games in 5 weeks, that seems pretty realistic.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

Again, mine in bold..



mngundog said:


> At least you finally acknowledge it all about the money. You could skip the conference championship game,* ain't happening...too much money, and besides, isn't a CCG bascially a playoff to determine the conf. champ? *you could skip a giveme game, *I just explained why that ain't happening...I'm not refunding your tuition just because you weren't paying attention;-) *or you could not skip any games and still have a eight team playoff *in your last post you acknowledged that that ain't happening, and you were correct. You guys want D1 to be just like the other sub-div. for the sake of a stupid playoff...well, they only play an 11 game regular season sked. * Nothing saying you have to cut games however I mentioned it because it comes up we playoffs get discussed. It was 5 weeks between when LSU played their conference title game and the championship game, in a 8 team playoff you would need to play 3 games in 5 weeks, that seems pretty realistic. *Don't laugh too hard, but a lot of significant scholastic events occured during those 5 weeks. They weren't practicing the whole time...I don't recall the exact number of workouts they're limited to, but the NCAA does keep tabs on it.*


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

mngundog, it was, is, and always will be about the money. I posted earlier that you will have a playoff in football when the schools/conferences figure out how to keep the money (or at least the lion's share) such a playoff would generate. They're not letting the basketball tourney happen to them again.

On another subject, I don't get all the weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth about having to be the conference champion. What about Oklahoma in 2003? Got killed in its championship game and then lost to LSU in the BCS game.

Also, remember Clemson was a conference champion and got 70 (!) hung on them in their bowl game. Yet many of you would apparently say they would have been somehow more deserving of a spot in a potential playoff than, say, Alabama. Does that even make sense?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael Brockers to The NFL. Damn that hurts.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

RookieTrainer said:


> mngundog, it was, is, and always will be about the money. I posted earlier that you will have a playoff in football when the schools/conferences figure out how to keep the money (or at least the lion's share) such a playoff would generate. They're not letting the basketball tourney happen to them again.
> 
> On another subject, I don't get all the weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth about having to be the conference champion. What about Oklahoma in 2003? Got killed in its championship game and then lost to LSU in the BCS game.
> 
> Also, remember Clemson was a conference champion and got 70 (!) hung on them in their bowl game. Yet many of you would apparently say they would have been somehow more deserving of a spot in a potential playoff than, say, Alabama. Does that even make sense?


If they were the conference champion, of course it makes sense. It's very clear to me that Alabama is much superior to LSU, but they lost that game, so there should be consequences.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> If they were the conference champion, of course it makes sense. It's very clear to me that Alabama is much superior to LSU, but they lost that game, so there should be consequences.


OK, Then what would be your consequeces for a 11-1 okst team???


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

TDB87 said:


> OK, Then what would be your consequeces for a 11-1 okst team???


I don't follow them, did they win their conference? 

My personal position is that I hate the BCS. It seems so arbitrary to just pit what the computer says are #1 and #2 against each other in a single game to decide the National Championship. I would rather have the old system of Bowl games with the two human polls at the end of the season for us all to argue over, but the best solution would be a real playoff system. I would be fine with one that included a couple "wildcard" teams that seem to be deserving as Alabama was this year. That's certainly not the first time the second place team in a conference was probably better than other conference's champions.

John


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Michael Brocers to The NFL. Damn that hurts.


It's OK Jacob, for you adulthood is just around the corner and all of the things you find so important now will become mostly ho-hum...;-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Completely agree with HEW and RookieTrainer


Jacob as a LSU fan i want to get your take. All year i heard the talking heads saying, " Oh LSU will have a split locker room once Jefferson come back". Well for the first several games it didnt seem to be a problem but do u think once it was apparent that Lee a 9-0 starter was benched for good that it did cause a split in the locker room and cause issues that led over into the prep for the championship game?

Also it seems like the coaches had a really short leash with lee.. But with jefferson not so much. Do u think that they weren't going to play lee regardless of how the game was going? I heard Lee and the staff had a pretty good argument and they decided from then they weren't playing him.

Do you think these unexpected players going to the draft will hurt or help recruiting considering the reason they are going (not enough playing time,touches,not promised opportunity at certain positions?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> If they were the conference champion, of course it makes sense. It's very clear to me that Alabama is much superior to LSU, but they lost that game, so there should be consequences.


John, there were consequences:
1. giving the rest a chance with a drop in the polls behind other unbeatens...all of which would eventually choke, scramble to lose and throw their own opportunity onto a waiting alabama(who is still undefeated in regulation-les miles quote from a few years back)!
2. not having to prep or play a conf champ game against georgia!
3. getting to watch conf champ game live and study an extra game of film on lsu!
4. because of 2. and 3. above forcing les miles to scratch his head and say, "have i been outsmarted by saban?"
5. giving your confident team a wakeup call that says, "hey we aint invincible!"
6. giving your confident opposition a feeling that says, "hey we are invincible!"
7. exposing the bcs for what it is.....the best system ever devised in sport! *LOL!!!*


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> I don't follow them, did they win their conference?
> 
> My personal position is that I hate the BCS. It seems so arbitrary to just pit what the computer says are #1 and #2 against each other in a single game to decide the National Championship. I would rather have the old system of Bowl games with the two human polls at the end of the season for us all to argue over, but the best solution would be a real playoff system. I would be fine with one that included a couple "wildcard" teams that seem to be deserving as Alabama was this year. That's certainly not the first time the second place team in a conference was probably better than other conference's champions.
> 
> John


I see what your saying and where your coming from.. It just seems like a act of congress to get things to change.

I'll be in support of any process of elimination they decide on or ever have in effect. There will always be the human element in it regardless of the process and will also be flaws in any given process. To each thier own i guess. If anything the BCS has drawn alot of attention to the major level of college football good and bad. CFB has been more popular the last 10 yrs than ever before.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> It's OK Jacob, for you adulthood is just around the corner and all of the things you find so important now will become mostly ho-hum...;-)


LOL. With a gf trying to push this marriage issue (Yeah, I'm dragging my feet like no other on that idea. :razz::razz & other things going on, I fear I'm watching my youth leave me more everyday. LSU football & duck hunting will always be a big part of my life. Somehow I'm suppose to "Want to" do things she wants to do? Hellllpppp!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Jacob as a LSU fan i want to get your take. All year i heard the talking heads saying, " Oh LSU will have a split locker room once Jefferson come back". Well for the first several games it didnt seem to be a problem but do u think once it was apparent that Lee a 9-0 starter was benched for good that it did cause a split in the locker room and cause issues that led over into the prep for the championship game?
> 
> Also it seems like the coaches had a really short leash with lee.. But with jefferson not so much. Do u think that they weren't going to play lee regardless of how the game was going? I heard Lee and the staff had a pretty good argument and they decided from then they weren't playing him.
> 
> Do you think these unexpected players going to the draft will hurt or help recruiting considering the reason they are going (not enough playing time,touches,not promised opportunity at certain positions?


Do I think there was a split? Yes. When we will find out the details, I'm not sure. I do know that many people are looking forward to the issue with slingblade & the mental midget. Obviously there was some unreal loyalty going on there. Where there's smoke there's usually fire. 

Will the debacle from Monday & some of the kids leaving early dictate recruiting classes to follow? I'm split. On the DL & secondary it won't. With a player with specific skill sets that can flourish with an offensive scheme that's not predicated to the stone age mentality, yes. I'm not sold we will get the WR recruits we use to get. Time will tell.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. With a gf trying to push this marriage issue (Yeah, I'm dragging my feet like no other on that idea. :razz::razz & other things going on, I fear I'm watching my youth leave me more everyday. LSU football & duck hunting will always be a big part of my life. Somehow I'm suppose to "Want to" do things she wants to do? Hellllpppp!!!! :lol::lol:



Jacob, I'm in your exact situation.I mean exact.(replace LSU with BAMA of course):razz:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. With a gf trying to push this marriage issue (Yeah, I'm dragging my feet like no other on that idea. :razz::razz & other things going on, I fear I'm watching my youth leave me more everyday. LSU football & duck hunting will always be a big part of my life. Somehow I'm suppose to "Want to" do things she wants to do? Hellllpppp!!!! :lol::lol:


Maybe your gf choice was inappropriate for what you like and want to do, if you have ?????? now what do expect when you make a lifetime?...commitment


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

TDB87 said:


> Jacob, I'm in your exact situation.I mean exact.(replace LSU with BAMA of course):razz:


i'm gonna fwd this post to somebdy's girl friend......be careful!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Maybe your gf choice was inappropriate *for what you like and want to do*, if you have ?????? now what do expect when you make a lifetime?...commitment


*for what he likes and wants to do *the other 23 hours and 56 minutes of the day!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jacob, don't do it!

Live a little and have fun.

Youth, it's wasted on the young;-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

roseberry said:


> i'm gonna fwd this post to somebdy's girl friend......be careful!


Lol uh oh! You wouldn't do that to one of ya dawg training buddies would ya. She doesn't need any more ammo. She's got a whole arsenal full for me. Lol


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

roseberry said:


> *for what he likes and wants to do *the other 23 hours and 56 minutes of the day!


Bahaha


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched LSU and Bama the other day and LSU actually crossed mid field several times....but it was basketball lol. Bama fans actually boo'd the first time LSU crossed half court. Bama won again


----------



## smillerdvm (Jun 3, 2006)

Franco said:


> Jacob, don't do it!
> 
> Live a little and have fun.
> 
> Youth, it's wasted on the young;-)




What he said!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Jacob, I'm in your exact situation.I mean exact.(replace LSU with BAMA of course):razz:


So you're in a bad spot too?



EdA said:


> Maybe your gf choice was inappropriate for what you like and want to do, if you have ?????? now what do expect when you make a lifetime?...commitment


Wow. You really hit the nail on the head. It's a lil rough reading it, but your wisdom strikes again. 



roseberry said:


> *for what he likes and wants to do *the other 23 hours and 56 minutes of the day!


Well played.



Franco said:


> Jacob, don't do it!
> 
> Live a little and have fun.
> 
> Youth, it's wasted on the young;-)


I'm trying to live, but I'd be telling a lie if I said I don't want a somewhat normal life. Catch 22 I suppose.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Rueben to The NFL. The WR corps is gutted. I guess the players are finally saying they've had enough.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So you're in a bad spot too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't marry her if you can at all imagine your life without her. I can't imagine my life without mine.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> I say let him play where he wants to and his mom should support that! We are already loaded with DB's anyway.
> 
> *How 'bout LSU landing Gunner Kiel, #1 QB recruit in the country! Now, that's news*


oops he changed his mind and is going to Notre Dame...

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...aycomSports-TopStories+(Sports+-+Top+Stories)


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> oops he changed his mind and is going to Notre Dame...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...aycomSports-TopStories+(Sports+-+Top+Stories)


Sounds like an immature young man. Wonder if we'll ever hear about him again?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> oops he changed his mind and is going to Notre Dame...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...aycomSports-TopStories+(Sports+-+Top+Stories)


Is this kid related to Blair Kiel??

*
RK*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Don't marry her if you can at all imagine your life without her. I can't imagine my life without mine.


It's certainly something I'm not rushing.



Howard N said:


> Sounds like an immature young man. Wonder if we'll ever hear about him again?


His mom wants him to go to ND to be closer to home & better academics. He wants to go to LSU. I've heard conflicting stories as to where he will end up @. He's very impressive on the field.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> His mom wants him to go to ND to be closer to home & better academics. He wants to go to LSU. *I've heard conflicting stories as to where he will end up @.* He's very impressive on the field.


Probably USC


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. Between ND & LSU. I guess we will know during spring ball. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.indystar.com/article/20120117/SPORTS02/201170341/

ND. It's official.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.indystar.com/article/20120117/SPORTS02/201170341/
> 
> ND. It's official.


So, I ask again, does anyone know if he is related to Blair Kiel?
I believe he was a pretty good QB at ND in the 80's.


*RK*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I donno. I'd have to google it.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

road kill said:


> So, I ask again, does anyone know if he is related to Blair Kiel?
> I believe he was a pretty good QB at ND in the 80's.
> 
> 
> *RK*


Just googleed it yes he is his youngest nephew


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

starjack said:


> Just googleed it yes he is his youngest nephew


Think maybe that had any influence on his decision?

*RK*


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I donno. I'd have to google it.


That may have had some influence on his decision.


*RK*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

road kill said:


> Think maybe that had any influence on his decision?
> 
> *RK*


Nope here is my take

1. Kiel didnt want to redshirt and sit for two years behind Mettenberger

2. Mom influenced his decision

3. maybe he didnt like the LSU hostesses during his visit or doesnt like cajun food...coming from Indiana, Baton Rouge might have been culture shock to the kid


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> maybe he didnt like the LSU hostesses during his visit


OK I was 18 once and I'm calling BS on that one!....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> OK I was 18 once and I'm calling BS on that one!....



ok well maybe the kid is Catholic


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Jacob,You Should Move To Colorado Let Me Find You A Nice CowGirl! Have A Few Kids Get A GSP Pointer, This Could Help You With All The Football Pain That You Might Be Feeling .Please Say Hello!!! To My Fire Breathing Cosmo Pup OTTO He Is Walking The Streets Of Anderson Texas, With His Trainer Kenny Trott
Dave Hare


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Sounds like an immature young man. Wonder if we'll ever hear about him again?


I agree. This kid has committed to Indiana after flirting with Bama and now committed to LSU only to flee to Notre Dame. All of this is because of his mother according to my sources. While it is negative news on the surface i think LSU fans should be happy in the end.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> Nope here is my take
> 
> 1. Kiel didnt want to redshirt and sit for two years behind Mettenberger
> 
> ...


4. Saban sensed he was a wishy washy/mind changer, pulled off and let the irish and the tigers have a shot!


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

roseberry said:


> 4. Saban sensed he was a wishy washy/mind changer, pulled off and let the irish and the tigers have a shot!


Or maybe he just watched LSU's last game.

J/k, guys.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

road kill said:


> That may have had some influence on his decision.
> 
> *RK*


Perhaps, but I think he was trying to do what his parents want. In any event, it's a big pickup for ND. Wish he was @ LSU. 



EdA said:


> OK I was 18 once and I'm calling BS on that one!....


:lol::lol:



DaveHare said:


> Jacob,You Should Move To Colorado Let Me Find You A Nice CowGirl! Have A Few Kids Get A GSP Pointer, This Could Help You With All The Football Pain That You Might Be Feeling .Please Say Hello!!! To My Fire Breathing Cosmo Pup OTTO He Is Walking The Streets Of Anderson Texas, With His Trainer Kenny Trott
> Dave Hare


Well I like Denver, but I don't think living there is for me. I certainly can't see myself with a cowgirl. I will come see Otto if we get done @ Citgo before they make the trip back north. I'm skeptical about the amount of training time I will have this year.


----------



## QUAKENTIMBER (Jan 18, 2012)

Roll Tide Roll!!!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob, you didn't happen to pass out in the French Quarter Krystal the night of the BCS championship game did you?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I know what you're talking about, but I actually never left the house that day.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Just checking.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

bayshooter said:


> Jacob, you didn't happen to pass out in the French Quarter Krystal the night of the BCS championship game did you?


were you there shooter? safely at home here!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

I was at the game but thank goodness I did not make to the Krystal. We headed back to Mobile immediately after the game was over.


----------

